# News & Current Events > Economy & Markets >  Think it through

## cheapseats

*GEORGE BUSH HAS NOT BEEN RIGHT ONCE
CONGRESS HAS THE NEXT WORST RECORD
PAULSON/BERNANKE DID NOT FORESEE IT
THEY CLEARLY DON'T CARE ABOUT PEOPLE*

But suddenly, hurriedly, we will trust them to pass the most expensive and open-ended piece of legislation in history?  We would have to be insane, or chicken$#@!.

----------


## freelance

They've been telling us, "who could have possible seen this coming?" ever since 911. And, each time, many had foreseen the possibilities.

----------


## cheapseats

> They've been telling us, "who could have possible seen this coming?" ever since 911. And, each time, many had foreseen the possibilities.


I myself can produce a dozen people, accomplished in relevant fields, who ALL saw it coming.

Yesterday I spoke with a woman who works in residential real estate in the tony Bay Area of San Francisco.

She spoke of a deal wherein a Latino gardener put $2000 down on a $605,000 home.  Washington Mutual wrote the paper which they were in the habit of doing, she said, for an 8 to 10 thousand dollar fee.  Payable up front, of course.

What if the gardener broke his arm, she wondered.  She'd never seen anything like it, and then she was seeing it all the time.  Her husband, an investment banker...this was already YEARS ago...said that when those variable rates kicked in, there'd be hell to pay.

Henry Paulson and Ben Bernanke are NOTED for their Smarts.  These are the Whiz Oldsters.  Of COURSE they saw it coming.  It just came a little sooner than would have best served their purposes.

Imagine this exact Crisis...which seems to me to be as handled as a celebrity...falling directly upon the heels of the next president's assumption of office.  One-term presidency, right from the gate.

Either candidate, it didn't matter.  If it would be Obama (or Clinton), there'd have been a wiping of hands on that Black (or Woman) in office fad.  "We tried THAT, thank you very much."  If it would be McCain, they would sacrifice him again as not a "true" Republican.

Either way, Bad Guys would point to the dire need and whip up the ignorant masses for eight more years of "conservative" Republicanism.  Or sixteen.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BANKERS MAKE MONEY OFF OF MONEY
ITS WHAT THEY DO & HOW IT WORKS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WITH BANKERS AS WITH CASINOS
ITS RIGGED FOR THE HOUSE TO WIN
Always.
*

----------


## cheapseats

*PAULSON CAN VETO OVERSIGHT
Are we kidding us?*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PAULSON CAN DISPENSE MONEY ALL HIS WAY
PAULSONS WAY HAS NOT BEEN GOOD FOR US
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*IT WILL BE EMPOWERING TO JUST SAY NO
PLUS WE WILL MAKE THE HISTORY BOOKS
The surge in morale will be good for the market.*

----------


## mudhoney

I'm sensing that this could be the issue that kick starts a revolution.  People of all political persuasions are pissed off, and making their voices heard.  This, combined with the high possibility of bailouts being passed in spite of them, could get the ball rolling against the government.

They have to be feeling it too.  I wonder what they will do.

----------


## muzzled dogg

> l
> 
> *WITH BANKERS AS WITH CASINOS
> ITS RIGGED FOR THE HOUSE TO WIN
> Always.
> *


lmaooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## cheapseats

*NO ONE BURNED THE WHOLE MONEY SUPPLY
THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE IT ARE HOARDING IT
Theyll come out when the price is right.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THERE IS NOTHING MAGIC ABOUT FRIDAY
EXCEPT THEM GETTING THEIR WAY AGAIN*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WHY DO THEY WANT IT SO FAST AND SO BADLY?
YOU WELL KNOW THEY DONT CARE ABOUT YOU
*

----------


## cheapseats

*DEMOCRATS GLEAN IN THE BAILOUT
A FAIRY GODMOTHER OPPORTUNITY
Right before the election.
*

----------


## cheapseats

*NO MATTER HOW YOU SLICE THIS CAKE
THE BAILOUT REWARDS BAD BEHAVIOR
It’s the wrong message...think of the children.*

Do not do this, it is wrong, you will get in trouble.
Do not do this, it is wrong, you will get in trouble.
Do not do this, it is wrong, you will get in trouble.
Do not do this, it is wrong, you will get in trouble.
Do not do this, it is wrong, you will get in trouble.
Do not do this, it is wrong, you will get in trouble.
Do not do this, it is wrong, you will get in trouble.
Do not do this, it is wrong, you will get in trouble.
Do not do this, it is wrong, you will get in trouble.
And we mean it.
It's for everyone's good.
Because we said so.
If, however, you REALLY do wrong, then it's okay.

----------


## cheapseats

l


*THE PEOPLE WHO PROFITEERED WITH THE MORTGAGE CRISIS
ARE NOW SITTING ON ILL-GOTTEN GAINS AND BLOOD MONEY*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AMERICA HAS WELL OVER 400 BILLIONAIRES
AMERICA NEEDS 200 TO INVEST LIKE BUFFET
*

----------


## Dr.3D

And now they mix this dog crap bill with some gold to make it more palatable in the eyes of congress.    

It is like gold plating lead and hoping somebody will accept it as as pure gold.

They are trying to pass this bill by adding all of these other little bills that may or may not be good. 
*
Dilution of crap doesn't diminish the fact it is still crap!*

----------


## cheapseats

l
*
THE BANKING SECTOR REQUIRES CAPITAL, PERIOD
THERE IS MONEY TO BE MADE ON THE JUNK BONDS
Where are the Players? Come out, come out, whoever you are.

*

----------


## cheapseats

> And now they mix this dog crap bill with some gold to make it more palatable in the eyes of congress.    
> 
> It is like gold plating lead and hoping somebody will accept it as as pure gold.
> 
> They are trying to pass this bill by adding all of these other little bills that may or may not be good. 
> *
> Dilution of crap doesn't diminish the fact it is still crap!*



*B*ull *S*hit.  

*M*ore *S*hit.  

*P*iled *h*igh and *D*eep.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> *B*ull *S*hit.  *M*ore *S*hit.  *P*iled *h*igh and *D*eep.


And Dubya is reaching for a fan ...

----------


## cheapseats

> And Dubya is reaching for a fan ...


When the $#@! hits the fan, it spreads in either a sweeping arc or a wind tunnel.  Many getting hit less, or some getting hit hard.

Those who would pressure Congress and the American Taxpayer into the wind tunnel are standing in the sweeping arc, closer to the fan.

Players ALSO lost money on Monday.

----------


## autobot

I remember watching computer models of the New Orleans dams breaking and exactly what would happen in the ninth ward on tv one or two days before they broke.

Yet, no one saw it coming? this was said over and over.

Yet here were the computer demonstrations of the disaster playing out exactly as it happened before it happened on national prime time television. But no one saw it coming?

Just in case you needed another example.

----------


## freelance

> I myself can produce a dozen people, accomplished in relevant fields, who ALL saw it coming.
> 
> Yesterday I spoke with a woman who works in residential real estate in the tony Bay Area of San Francisco.
> 
> She spoke of a deal wherein a Latino gardener put $2000 down on a $605,000 home.  Washington Mutual wrote the paper which they were in the habit of doing, she said, for an 8 to 10 thousand dollar fee.  Payable up front, of course.
> 
> What if the gardener broke his arm, she wondered.  She'd never seen anything like it, and then she was seeing it all the time.  Her husband, an investment banker...this was already YEARS ago...said that when those variable rates kicked in, there'd be hell to pay.
> 
> Henry Paulson and Ben Bernanke are NOTED for their Smarts.  These are the Whiz Oldsters.  Of COURSE they saw it coming.  It just came a little sooner than would have best served their purposes.
> ...


They could have asked most of us on here, never mind professional opinions.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WARREN BUFFET ISNT THE ONLY BILLIONAIRE
WHO COULD STEP UP WITH A BIG INVESTMENT
Plus bureaucracy is hard to spell.
*

----------


## cheapseats

*
CONGRESS, BUSH, PAULSON, BERNANKE AND WALL STREET
ARE AS TEENAGERS WHEEDLING FOR A DIFFERENT ANSWER
No is a complete sentence.

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*COMPEL CHICKEN HAWKS
TO STEP UP TO THE PLATE
Shame them into it.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*SAME BAILOUT WITH MORE THUMBPRINTS
MEANS MORE WASTE & MORE LOOP HOLES
We have every reason to think so.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE PEOPLE SHOUT, WILL WORK FOR FREEDOM
CONGRESS WHISPERS, WILL WAFFLE FOR CASH*

----------


## cheapseats

Someone posted the following letter, which I copied for my files, but I can't find the thread.  Sorry.




> (This letter was sent to Congress on Wed Sept 24 2008 regarding the Treasury plan as outlined on that date. It does not reflect all signatories views on subesquent plans or modifications of the bill) 
> 
> To the Speaker of the House of Representatives and the President pro tempore of the Senate:
> 
> As economists, we want to express to Congress our great concern for the plan proposed by Treasury Secretary Paulson to deal with the financial crisis. We are well aware of the difficulty of the current financial situation and we agree with the need for bold action to ensure that the financial system continues to function. We see three fatal pitfalls in the currently proposed plan:
> 
> 1) Its fairness. The plan is a subsidy to investors at taxpayers expense. Investors who took risks to earn profits must also bear the losses. Not every business failure carries systemic risk. The government can ensure a well-functioning financial industry, able to make new loans to creditworthy borrowers, without bailing out particular investors and institutions whose choices proved unwise.
> 
> 2) Its ambiguity. Neither the mission of the new agency nor its oversight are clear. If taxpayers are to buy illiquid and opaque assets from troubled sellers, the terms, occasions, and methods of such purchases must be crystal clear ahead of time and carefully monitored afterwards.
> ...

----------


## cheapseats

l

*HASTE MAKES WASTE*
*Also profits and losses.*

----------


## cheapseats

*PATIENCE IS THE GREATEST OF ALL VIRTUES
Dionysius Cato, A.D. 4th century*

----------


## cheapseats

ll

----------


## cheapseats

l


*THE MARKET IS MUSTERING AND HOLDING ITS RALLY
CONGRESS NEEDS TO LEARN ABOUT HOLDING A LINE*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PLUS UBER RICH ROBBER BARONS
NEED TO COUGH UP SOME DOUGH
Or we will quadruple the Estate Tax.
And impose a Luxury Tax.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*ANYTHING YOU INVEST CAN AND WILL BE USED TO AID YOU IN A COURT OF LAW 
ANYTHING YOU HOARD CAN AND WILL BE USED TO HELP US FLIP THE SWITCH
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*ASK BERNANKE AND PAULSON
WHATS IN THEIR PORTFOLIO?
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*FOOLED US SEVERAL TIMES, SHAME ON YOU
FOOLING US AGAIN WOULD BE RIDICULOUS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PEOPLE AND HOUSE SHOW NERVES OF STEEL
WALL ST., SENATE & MSM NEED TO BUCK UP
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE BIG BOYS ARE PLAYING CHICKEN
HE WHO FLINCHES BUYS TOXIC DEBT*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*OKAY, SO THE SKY ISNT FALLING
WE WANT YOUR MONEY ANYWAY*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WHERES THE PROVISION FOR
A CONGRESSIONAL PAY CUT?*

----------


## cheapseats

*IF YOUR LITTLE BROTHER GOT INTO THIS MUCH TROUBLE
WOULD YOU BUST EVERYONES CHOPS TO BAIL HIM OUT?
Or just your bully Big Brother?*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE MARKET CAN & WILL EFFECT RESOLUTION
BEFORE CONGRESS CAN AGREE ON WORDING*
_You know it's true._

----------


## cheapseats

l

*HUNDRED-THOUSAND-DOLLAR CONGRESSPEOPLE
ARE NO MATCH FOR MILLION- AND BILLIONAIRES*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BE NOT FORCED TO LOSE YOUR HEAD
BY PEOPLE WHO ARE IN OVER THEIRS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PROSPERITY IS MEANT TO TRICKLE DOWN
GREATNESS RELIABLY FUNNELS UPWARD
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THEY HAVE CALLED US UNPATRIOTIC
BUT IT IS THEY WHO HAVE NO FAITH
$#@! 'em.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WHERE ARE THE ROBBER BARONS?
INVESTMENT BEGETS INVESTMENT
*

----------


## cheapseats

l




> *Credit Crunch Cash Kings*
> 
> 
> Stanley O'Neal          
> Total: $161 million_Company: Merrill Lynch__Merrill Lynch ousted ONeal from his position on Oct. 28, 2007 shortly after the company reported $8 billion in write-downs. John Thain replaced him as CEO.
> 
> Charles Prince         
> Total: $105 million_Company: Citigroup__Prince resigned from his position on Nov. 4, 2007 after the company announced $11 billion in write-downs.
> 
> ...



They're laying up.  

They are without conscience.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*HOLDING YOUR NOSE AND PROCEEDING TO TAKE A WRONG ACTION
IS LITTLE DIFFERENT FROM APPEASEMENT AND PEACE AT ANY PRICE
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*HAIL MARY BAILOUT IS TO SOUND ECONOMIC RECOVERY
AS CARRYING THE PIANO BENCH IS TO MOVING A PIANO*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BANKS WONT LEND TO BANKS, YOU SAY?
THIS IS EXTREME ECONOMIC SANCTIONS
Strong arm them, not us.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PUBLIC BEST SERVED BY MORATORIUM ON ALL LEGISLATION
UNTIL NEW EXECUTIVE AND REPRESENTATIVES TAKE OFFICE*

----------


## cheapseats

.

*IF YOU HAVE HALF A BRAIN AND A FRACTION OF A HEART
YOU KNOW THAT UBER BAD GUYS ARE RULING THE ROOST
Let us face reality, and begin shoveling the $#@!.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*NO TAXATION WITHOUT REPRESENTATION
WE THOUGHT WE ALREADY SETTLED THAT*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*DO NOT GO WILLINGLY INTO AN ENDLESS NIGHT
RAGE, RAGE AGAINST THE BUYING OF THE FIGHT*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THIS IS IRAQ
ALL OVER AGAIN*

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> l
> 
> *THIS IS IRAQ
> ALL OVER AGAIN*


In the sense of succumbing to fear mongering yes.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THERE WAS NOTHING WE COULD DO
THATS WHAT PEOPLE ALWAYS SAY
Including Nazi Sympathizers*

----------


## cheapseats

> In the sense of succumbing to fear mongering yes.


Also known as being hostage to Terrorism.

Big Business, that War On Terror.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WAITING ANOTHER WEEK
WILL CAUSE NO DEATHS
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*LEAN, MEAN FIGHTING MACHINE, RIGHT?
TROOPS HAVE BEEN DOING IT FOR YEARS*

----------


## cheapseats

l


*DEBT IS BONDAGE*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*DEMAND CONVERSION OF COIN OPERATED CONCESSIONS TO CUT-RATE DOLLARS
INCLUDING LAUNDROMATS, VENDING MACHINES & MUNICIPAL PARKING METERS
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*CITIZEN SHAREHOLDERS HOLD EMERGENCY SESSION TO AUTHORIZE
RAISES, 4-DAY WEEK, 3-WEEK VACATION & HEALTHCARE FOR SELVES*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PUT POLITICS ASIDE, THEY TELL US
AS THEY JOCKEY FOR RE-ELECTION*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*RECALL THEM ALL*

----------


## fedup100

*They Rushed To Complete The "Coup" With Plunder And Immunity!*
Sadly most sheeple have no clue what that means.  We have been infiltrated, betrayed and taken down on national television.  They are now stealing the substance you and yours would have used to live and eat.  They will now go to full police state and captivity.

Words I have now discovered no longer have any meaning.  There is nothing one can write or say that has any impact on any one.  Their eyes are strange and fixed and they go on to the next fun topic. 

*On the lighter side.  IRS offices nationwide are having celebratory parties and there is much drinking, joking, and mirth.*

----------


## cheapseats

> *They Rushed To Complete The "Coup"* With** Plunder*** And**** Immunity!******


* delete quote
**that
***plural
****with
*****add emotion and question


*They Rushed To Complete A Coup That Plunders With Immunity?!?!*

You see,

*'THE' IMPLIES ONE OF A NUMBER
IT ONLY TAKES ONE SUCH COUP*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*IF YOU ACCEPT IT
YOU OWN IT
I don't accept, ownership being 9/10ths of the law.*

----------


## cheapseats

[QUOTE=fedup100;1735408]



> Words I have now discovered no longer have any meaning.


Words have never had any meaning, but what they signify between people.  People's words have so long been at variance with their actions, that seemingly intelligent people accept the most ridiculous propositions as premises on which to build.

People see the hypocrisy, they pat themselves on the back for spotting "cognitive dissonance," and then incorporate 'IF A, THEN R' non-logic.

I have long, hard experience with this.

Liars lie.  It's what they do.

A man's word is only good if he has proven to be as good as his word.  If a man's word is no good, there' nuthin' more to say.






> There is nothing one can write or say that has any impact on any one.


For TWO YEARS I have been typing thoughtful, well-crafted pieces that disappear into cyberspace as into the Bermuda Triangle of many a back closet or kitchen drawer.

I am a Good Citizen, without a country.





> Their eyes are strange and fixed and they go on to the next fun topic.


Many many many many many of my countrymen are disgraceful, for their willingness to overlook all manner of fiscal and social injustice so long as it doesn't impact them personally.  I am on the outs with no small number of friends and family.

That saves me money, actually. 





> *On the lighter side.  IRS offices nationwide are having celebratory parties and there is much drinking, joking, and mirth.*


They HAVE to have anticipated a tax revolt.  I advised my government in no uncertain terms that this is a deal breaker for me.  I am on record as requiring a Redress of Grievances before I can possibly be construed as anyone who owes any taxes at all, beyond sales tax and, until such time as I make any money, the $800 minimum corporate tax bill that gets me in the door for some of the perks and advantages that they brazenly grant to themselves.

The physical therapist in Regarding Henry, "I'm gonna git me some a that."

They hold ALL the cards.  They must be beat at their own game, yes?  You can't walk up to a pick-up basketball game and change the game to H-O-R-S-E, so that no one will get hurt.

That said, I cannot have been the only one to have settled on this line in the sand.  They're criminal, not stupid.  They will have anticipated this.  Sooo, what ELSE is up their sleeves?  Look at this big huge number over here...no need to look over there, or there, or there.

Suspend their passports.  Which candidate will do that?  Just 'til the dust settles.  They surely will admit that some people have been very naughty...terrible examples for the children they want to force people to have.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PREFERRED REWARD GOLD CARD
APPLY NOW! SAYS THE AD ON TV*

----------


## jkm1864

Hey one day I was watching the civil war movies offshore with a few guys. All of these guys were southerners and everyone was getting really hacked off. We all expressed how we hated the federal gubermint for destroying the south. Well long story short everyone echoed the great southern saying "The South shall rise again...." . I left the boat and started heading home and while I was driving I went to a gas station. When I was in the bathroom at the gas station someone wrote on the wall "The South Shall rise again.". I got a real good laugh but it goes to show that people are starting to get fed up with this crap.

----------


## cheapseats

> Hey one day I was watching the civil war movies offshore with a few guys. All of these guys were southerners and everyone was getting really hacked off. We all expressed how we hated the federal gubermint for destroying the south. Well long story short everyone echoed the great southern saying "The South shall rise again...." . I left the boat and started heading home and while I was driving I went to a gas station. When I was in the bathroom at the gas station someone wrote on the wall "The South Shall rise again.". I got a real good laugh but it goes to show that people are starting to get fed up with this crap.


SOMEONE better rise.

If it's just me, I dare say, I don't stand a chance.  If it's just me, then I defy ANYONE to chastise me for bailing after November.  Go down with the ship?  Why?  Because there are First Class passengers still in the gift shops?

----------


## cheapseats

l

*COGNITIVE DISSONANCE
THY NAME IS CONGRESS*

----------


## misericordia

> So, what else is up their sleeves?


...martial law, gold confiscation, nexus: (real ID), sterilization, starvation, onshore Guantanimo, mass poisonings with gmo's, prescription drugs, water supply tampering, ?

television, drug of the nation.  turn off tune in wake up.

----------


## misericordia

time for an extended vacation to canada anyone?

----------


## cheapseats

> time for an extended vacation to canada anyone?


How are Canadians feeling about Americans these days?

Some people don't like us very much, as John McCain never tires of reminding me.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*MAINSTREAM MEDIA IS CULPABLE
IN THIS HIGHEST-PRESSURE SALE*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*MAINSTREAM MEDIA IS ENEMY TO THE PEOPLE
WHAT DO THE PEOPLE MEAN TO DO ABOUT IT?
Boycotting advertisers will get their attention.*

----------


## cheapseats

*NOW WE KNOW HOW McCAIN AND OBAMA
MEAN TO PAY FOR THEIR WAR & WELFARE
Theyll seize whatever they need.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*DOOM AND GLOOMER ALI VELSHI IS AN OVERNIGHT, OPRAH-LITE SENSATION
BUT NOW HE SAYS THINGS ARENT SO BAD & BAILOUT WONT HELP QUICKLY*
*Is TurnCoat one word or two?
*

----------


## cheapseats

*HAVING GRANTED A BAILOUT, CONGRESS IS GOING ON RECESS
DOES THAT CLARIFY WHETHER THEY GIVE A $#@! ABOUT YOU?
They passed no stimulus package.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*CONGRESS ASKS NOTHING REMARKABLE
FROM AMERICA'S WEALTHIEST CITIZENS
What's wrong with that picture?*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WHAT A TANGLED WEB WE PERMIT THEM TO WEAVE
WHEN WE LEAVE UNPUNISHED THOSE WHO DECEIVE
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WHAT A TANGLED WEB WE ELECT TO WEAVE
BY REWARDING THOSE WHO LIE & DECEIVE*

----------


## cheapseats

l


*OBAMA AND McCAIN HAVE BOTH TOLD LIES
A.K.A. CONDUCT UNBECOMING AN OFFICER*

----------


## cheapseats

I repeat,


*OBAMA AND McCAIN HAVE BOTH TOLD LIES
A.K.A. CONDUCT UNBECOMING AN OFFICER*

----------


## cheapseats

l


*I CANNOT TELL A LIE
HOW QUAINT WAS THAT?!*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PRACTICE
WHAT WE
PREACH*

----------


## FindLiberty

talk about inflation... all this large type text is getting annoying.

----------


## cheapseats

> talk about inflation... all this large type text is getting annoying.


Lemme guess, I "have to" post the way the non-conformists post?

I type in large bold letters for a number of reasons, the one bearing relevance here is that I liken it to shouting.  I shout because so many people still aren't listening and, of the ones who "get it," NOTHING IS BEING ACCOMPLISHED.

In the vernacular, this isn't rocket science.  I shout, hoping some common sense and ethics will re-establish their logic in the minds of my countrymen.

Plus, maybe I like doing it this way.  Maybe it's like therapy in a country gone mad.  Is posting on message boards another my-way-or-the-highway proposition?

However, comma, you are the second to voice objection to my style...which, incidentally, is not as easy as it looks and substantially harder than typing reglar.  Try it.  Look at the captions on CNN...see how often their lines DON'T match up. 

I trend much oftener to wordiness.  Then I am told it is too long.  My prose trend Victorian.  I am told it is too difficult to read.  I did not anticipate addressing the general electorate.  I began this bull$#@! saying that people are not as stupid as Politicos and Media make them out to be, and I still believe that.  But they're not as smart as I was giving credit for, either.  How could they be?  The American education system sucks and anyone who thinks we don't need/don't want/can't afford public education oughtta take a good look around.  THIS is what Ignorant Masses will get you.

The first who felt compelled to speak against my style struck me as peevish and his criticism as unconstructive.  My reply to him was, if I recall:

*WAY TO KEEP A VIGILANT EYE ON THE SMALL PICTURE
THAT'S ONE REASON THE THIRD PARTY ALWAYS LOSES  
*

I felt and feel that my argument had more integrity than his complaint.

I have said before and I'll say again, if me and my act don't suit the general population, I have no problem taking it on the road.  Life is short and the world is big.

The View Count suggests that my style of communication is agreeable to a fair enough number of people that I may proceed as I was.  

I'd appreciate corroboration, one way or the other.  Time is wasting.

P.S. (that's Post Script) I would ask the obvious question: If it annoys you, WHY WOULD YOU KEEP READING IT?

This business of telling everyone how to do everything is a lot of our trouble.  NOT patronizing/buying/supporting/viewing/hanging-out-with is HOW, in a free market, that which is desirable (wanted by buyers/believers/supporters/et al.) balances with that which is provided (suppliers/providers/sources/et al.).

You can't legislate morality, and you can't make me color inside the lines.

----------


## FindLiberty

Ok,

*Go for it friend!*

----------


## RickyJ

> *GEORGE BUSH HAS NOT BEEN RIGHT ONCE*


Yes he has. He said people misnderestimate him.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*I APOLOGIZE FOR LOSING MY TEMPER
SEE RESTRAINT OF PEN AND TONGUE*

----------


## cheapseats

*10 MONTHS AS TARGET PRACTICE FOR OBAMAMANIACS
IS OFFERED AS EXPLANATION, THOUGH NOT AS EXCUSE
Plus I have been screwed by Big Money.
*

----------


## cheapseats

> Ok,
> 
> *Go for it friend!*


Very cool.


*PEOPLE APPRECIATE
BEING APPRECIATED
*

Peace.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PEOPLE RESENT GETTING SCREWED
HUMAN NATURE HAS ITS OWN LAWS
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*SEEK LEGAL INJUNCTION TO DELAY IMPLEMENTATION OF RUSH JOB
PENDING SUPREME COURT REVIEW OF CONSTITUTIONALITY OF LAW
By State.  Also seek Judicial remark on strong-arm methodology. 
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*REQUEST REMARKS FROM
UNITED NATIONS & NATO
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*REQUEST U.N. INSPECTORS TO REVIEW
DEPLOYMENT OF TROOPS ON U.S. SOIL*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AMERICANS DEMAND ONE HEAD PER BILLION
A YEAR IN FEDERAL PEN & SEIZE THE ASSETS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*COMMENCE PROSECUTION AGAINST KINGPINS FOR COLLUSION
SUSPEND PASSPORTS OF PROFITEERS & IMPLICATED OFFICIALS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PEOPLE RESENT GETTING SCREWED
HUMAN NATURE HAS ITS OWN LAWS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AMERICA SHOULD BE BUYING FEWER CARS
EVERY CAR OFF LINE S/B AT LEAST A HYBRID*

----------


## cheapseats

*LET DETROIT SHIP TO DEALERS ON CREDIT
DEALERS HOLD LEASES/AUTOMATIC DEBIT
Everyone knows where everyone lives.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*LET THEM STAY IN HOUSES WITH PAYMENT PLANS
BANK TO HOLD TITLE/RECOVER LOSSES AT SALE
Banks will get theirs before Congress will get ours.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*NO WELFARE CHECKS BY MAIL FOR AWHILE
MAKE 'EM COME IN, LET’S SORT 'EM OUT
Identify redundant federal employees at same time.
Two birds with one stone is a conservative concept.

*

----------


## cheapseats

http://peaceandcarats.com/

Since when is it not common sense-read-that-conservative to first pick the low-hanging fruit?

Decriminalize marijuana and hemp.  License, tax and regulate marijuana as we do alcohol.  Hemp can be an emerging industry within a year.  Hemp oil can be used in biodiesel fuel, I’m told.  Do not our truckers…you know, the ones who deliver the goods…deserve a break today?  I’d ask whether our farmers don’t deserve a break today but, more to the point, don’t taxpayers deserve a break from cutting breaks to farmers?

Decriminalize prostitution.  License, tax and regulate it.  Holy Rollers can keep their moralizing to themselves, it’s pretty obvious that they’re some of the ones who are $#@!ing around.

If not, by the by, a Just Society will face legal actions seeking the reciprocal outlaw of pornography and alcohol.  Need I remind us that it was the Teetotalers who BEGGED for the repeal of Prohibition after the blood bath that ensued from THAT bit of moralizing unto others?

Need I mention that the SURE AND IMMEDIATE revenue that decriminalization of marijuana will generate will be attended by mammoth savings in law enforcement, judicial and incarceration?

By contrast, a Just Society will face class action discrimination suits if it will continue to contrive the illegality of marijuana whilst conferring all manner of blessings upon alcohol and its addicts.

This Just Society cannot presently well afford additional legal bills…unless all those Legal Eagles who are donating their time and skills to Barack Obama will re-enlist to defend the indefensible.

I often quote me to me, “The obvious becomes only suddenly apparent.”


*TAX THE CHURCHES*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*DE-CRIMINALIZE MARIJUANA
LICENSE, REGULATE & TAX IT
Easy Money.  Big Savings.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*DE-CRIMINALIZE HEMP A.K.A. WEED
THINK EMERGING MARKET, PRONTO

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*LEGITIMIZE OLDEST PROFESSION
CONGRESS IS A BROTHEL ANYWAY
License, Regulate & Tax Prositution 

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*TAX LYING
Well have a surplus in no time.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*IT WOULD BOOST NATIONAL CONFIDENCE AND MARKET MORALE
IF BUSH/CHENEY DYNASTIES WOULD MAKE UBER INVESTMENTS
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AMERICA HAS HUNDREDS OF BILLIONAIRES
THEY ARE TRAITOROUSLY HOARDING CASH*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*HOW MANY OF OBAMAS IDEALISTIC SUPPORTERS
ARE SUPPORTED BY PARENTS OR GOVERNMENT?
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AMERICAN PUBLIC DEMANDS RELEASE OF PORTFOLIOS
OF CREDIT CRISIS KINGPINS...INCLUDING CONGRESS*

----------


## cheapseats

ll

----------


## cheapseats

l

*A PAULSON PROTÉGÉ AS HEAD OF THE RESCUE EFFORT
IS LIKE A NIXON PROTÉGÉ INVESTIGATING WATERGATE
Jenna's husband is Rove protege.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*CNN SAYS PEOPLE GO TO MOVIES IN TRYING TIMES
SO WHY DOES HOLLYWOOD NEED BAILOUT FUNDS?
It got $1 billion from a Dubai group, with another billion pledged.

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*MAYBE ITS TIME FOR TEXAS, OKLAHOMA AND ALASKA
TO SHARE OIL REVENUE, LIKE WE MAKE EM DO IN IRAQ
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE ONES WHO DIDNT SEE IT COMING
ARE WRITING THEIR OWN OVERSIGHT
*

----------


## bojo68

> *GEORGE BUSH HAS NOT BEEN RIGHT ONCE
> CONGRESS HAS THE NEXT WORST RECORD
> PAULSON/BERNANKE DID NOT FORESEE IT
> THEY CLEARLY DON'T CARE ABOUT PEOPLE*
> 
> But suddenly, hurriedly, we will trust them to pass the most expensive and open-ended piece of legislation in history?  We would have to be insane, or CHICKEN$#@!.


ding ding ding, WE HAVE A WINNER....

----------


## cheapseats

l

*LUNATICS RUNNING THE ASYLUM
FOXES PILLAGING THE HENHOUSE
PIRATES COMMANDING THE FLEET
GRAVEROBBERS SHOVELING DIRT
Take your pick.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*GOOD PEOPLE CAN MAKE
A BAD SITUATION WORSE
Yes, they can.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AN ECONOMY CANNOT BE
TAXED INTO PROSPERITY
No, it can't.

*

----------


## FindLiberty

All your "soundbite" statements are very nice.  I like the font and new text size too on RPFs.

Maybe I should work up an LED matrix display replacement for my 2x4' triple Ron Paul cartop signs....

At least it could run a changing message in a parking lot, single message when on road.  Wonder what laws would prohibit this?

----------


## cheapseats

> All your "soundbite" statements are very nice.  I like the font and new text size too on RPFs.
> 
> Maybe I should work up an LED matrix display replacement for my 2x4' triple Ron Paul cartop signs....


Anyone promoting liberty, peace, reason, revolution or general goodwill is welcome to use them as they are inclined or able. 

For the record, I do not believe that revolution is bad...it is whatever inspires revolution that is bad...nor do I believe that revolution and violence are synonymous, nor do I promote violence.  

Having said that, I apprehend that there will be violence and, in my estimation, the principal architects and arsonists lie in Big Government and Big Media...the one to stay in power and the other to stay in business.

I believe it would not be extreme, I believe it would be prudent to implicate certain Powers and Influences That Be as Traitors, THAT is how ill they serve the people in my considered opinion.  I say that not to incite violence, but to stir conscience.   






> At least it could run a changing message in a parking lot, single message when on road.  Wonder what laws would prohibit this?


In Los Angeles, electronic/digital/whatever billboards are not uncommon...presto chango, a startlingly bold new image on clockwork rotation.  THAT'LL take a few eyes off the road.  How can it be held that exhibiting alternating but tastefully sized civic sentiments is more distracting than exhibiting alternating Jumbo Sized marketing messages?

I sense that the People would get a lot of mileage out of playing the discrimination card in a bevy of class action lawsuits.

Speaking of, I hope lawsuits are emanating from each of the 50 states, seeking an injunction to halt implementation of landmark legislation that was rammed through Congress with disturbingly strong-arm technique.

----------


## cheapseats

*POWER CORRUPTS
ABSOLUTE POWER CORRUPTS ABSOLUTELY*
*Not everything is gray.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*POLITICOS NEVER MET A CAUSE THEY COULDNT PUSH
OR A DONOR BY WHOM THEY COULDNT BE PULLED IN
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WASHINGTON D.C. IS CLEARLY A MONEY PIT
STUPID TO THROW GOOD MONEY AFTER BAD
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*MONEY IS A MAGIC ELIXIR MORE INTOXICATING THAN ALCOHOL
CRAVING BECOMES ADDICTION, DEMAND BECOMES INSATIABLE
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*TAXES WERE ONCE RAISED TO WAGE WAR
WARS ARE NOW WAGED TO RAISE TAXES*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WE BAIL OUT CRIMINALS, SLACKERS, LIARS AND NINCOMPOOPS
THEN WONDER WHY SMART MONEY IS SITTING ON THEIR CASH
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WE STAND BY WHILE GOLDMAN SACHS DICTATES TO THE WORLD
& THEN WE WONDER WHY THE WORLD IS RELUCTANT TO INVEST*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*DO NOT THINK OF REVOLUTION AS VIOLENT
THINK OF IT AS EXTREME RETRO REALITY TV
A claim to fame, like American Idol and The Gong Show.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AMERICANS HAVE MORE IN COMMON WITH OTHER AMERICANS
THAN WITH ANYONE FROM RUSSIA, ASIA OR THE MIDDLE EAST
Or from Government.*

----------


## pinkmandy

I like your thread- it's fun to scroll. Just letting you know.

----------


## Carole

"PAULSON/BERNANKE DID NOT FORESEE IT"

They had their ears and eyes and minds totally closed.

I know I saw it coming. I bet you saw it coming. Furthermore, I believe millions of Americans saw it coming because it was had already begun two years ago with incrementally faster rising prices and all those Fed interest rate cuts.

When you cheat the system by hiding energy and food as instrumental parts of the equation and hide unemployment by disregarding those who no longer draw unemployment the figures will lie. When you hide the M3 and perform all the acrobatics with the economy and the market that our government does, the figures are so manipulated that there is no truth left in the measurements.

----------


## acptulsa

> the figures are so manipulated that there is no truth left in the measurements.


Damn I love those days when you decide to log on here.

----------


## torchbearer

Let the wookie win.

----------


## jlaker

This sums it up. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uezra0bZh9M





> l
> 
> *BANKERS MAKE MONEY OFF OF MONEY
> ITS WHAT THEY DO & HOW IT WORKS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*GOVERNMENET IS TRYING TO EXTEND SPENDING SPREE
THAT IS THE OPPOSITE OF WHAT WE SHOULD BE DOING*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*OBAMA CONDUCTS MOST EXPENSIVE CAMPAIGN IN HISTORY
WHILE HE FEIGNS TO UNDERSTAND MIDDLE CLASS MALAISE*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PEOPLE DEMAND TO SEE CONGRESSIONAL PORTFOLIOS
ALSO THOSE OF PAULSON, BERNANKE, BUSH & CHENEY
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*CONTRIVING TO KEEP MARIJUANA ILLEGAL
COSTS TAXPAYERS $42 BILLION PER YEAR
Stop being prudes and dopes.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*HEMP IS A LUCRATIVE EMERGING MARKET
ENTREPRENEURS ARE IN THE VANGUARD
Where are we?  Where is China?
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*DE-CRIMINALIZATION OF MARIJUANA AND HEMP
CONSTITUTES SAVINGS & STIMULUSWIN-WIN*

----------


## cheapseats

l


*McCAIN AND OBAMA ARE ATTENDING THE SAME POLTICAL ROAST TONIGHT IN NYC
DOES THAT SOUND LIKE OPPOSING CANDIDATES SQUARING OFF AGAINST CRISES?
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*TUXEDOED CANDIDATES JOKE ABOUT VOTER FRAUD AND BAILOUT
OBAMA YUKS IT UP ABOUT NOT HAVING BEEN BORN IN A MANGER
You gotta have a lot of money to be laughing right now.

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BOTH PARTIES/CANDIDATES DISCRIMINATE IN FAVOR OF FAMILIES
WHY SHOULD SINGLE, CHILDLESS PEOPLE UNDERWRITE FAMILIES?*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*EMAIL KEITH FIMIAN, RUNNING FOR CONGRESS FROM VIRGINIA
YES! PEOPLE WANT TO INDICT PUBLIC & PRIVATE SCOUNDRELS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*SEND LYING, CHEATING EXECUTIVES AND OFFICIALS 
TO FEDERAL PENITENTIARIES, OR JUST SHOOT THEM
Foxs Cavuto defends stupidity.  Shoot him, too.
Metaphorically speaking, for the record.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*NATIONAL UNITY IS A MEANINGLESS MARKETING GIMMICK
WHEN RULERS ARE CHOSEN BY BATTLEGROUND STATES
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*SOMETIMES THE RIGHT ANSWER IS
WE CANT AFFORD IT, TOUGH $#@!
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*GEORGE BUSH CALLS FOR PATIENCE
THATS IRONY*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*GEORGE BUSH DICTATES TO NEXT CONGRESS & PRESIDENT
THATS EVEN HIGHER IRONY
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*MAKING LOTS OF MONEY LEGITIMATELY IS NOT A CRIME
MAKING $250,000 DOES NOT ENTITLE ANOTHER TO TAKE IT*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*TAXATION IS RIGHTLY HOW MUCH DO WE NEED
HOW MUCH CAN WE GET IS BRAZEN THIEVERY*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*IT IS HARDER TO RALLY PEOPLE TO BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS THEM
OBAMA WILL MAKE MORE PEOPLE MORE RELIANT ON GOVT LARGESSE*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AMERICA HAS MORE THAN 90 MILLION SINGLE PEOPLE
A HUGE VOTING BLOC THAT WANTS REPRESENTATION*

----------


## nodope0695

> *GEORGE BUSH HAS NOT BEEN RIGHT ONCE*
> *CONGRESS HAS THE NEXT WORST RECORD*
> *PAULSON/BERNANKE DID NOT FORESEE IT*
> *THEY CLEARLY DON'T CARE ABOUT PEOPLE* 
> But suddenly, hurriedly, we will trust them to pass the most expensive and open-ended piece of legislation in history? We would have to be insane, or chicken$#@!.


Ditto to all of your colorful giant bold faced posts!  Thanks.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*POLITICOS EAT, DRINK AND BE MERRY
WHILE PEOPLE LOSE HOMES AND LIVES
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*A GLUTTONOUS CARDINAL ROBED IN SATIN, DECKED IN JEWELS
SITS BETWEEN OUR PRESIDENTIAL CANDIDATES AND GUFFAWS
Separation of armed church-state and peacenik church-state.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*IF OBAMA IS SO BELOVED & PEOPLE ARE SO UP FOR CHANGE
WHY DID HE GET EARLY SECRET SERVICE, AND MORE OF IT?
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*SECRET SERVICE IS MONEY-OUT, MONEY-OUT
BETTER LIKED LEADERS ARE COST EFFECTIVE
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*SMART MONEY IS NATURALLY HEDGING ITS BETS
BECAUSE WE ARE AFRAID TO PUNISH CRIMINALS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*CORRUPT OFFICIALS & EXECUTIVES WHO RESIGN BEFORE INAUGURATION GET OFF EASY
THEREAFTER, WE PLAY FOR ASSETS, PENSIONS, PRISON SENTENCES & DEATH PENALTIES
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*TAXPAYERS WILL SOON HAVE ENOUGH EQUITY IN COMPANIES
TO VOTE THEMSELVES PAY RAISES & FOUR-DAY WORK WEEKS
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BOARDS OF DIRECTORS WHO OK'D BONUSES TO DISGRACED CEO'S
SHOULD BE HAULED BEFORE CONGRESS TO EXPLAIN & REIMBURSE*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*SILLY ME
CONGRESS IS THE PROBLEM*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*CONGRESS SHOULD BE HAULED BEFORE THE TAXPAYERS
TO EXPLAIN, REIMBURSE, RESIGN & GET OUT OF DODGE*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*CORRUPT POLITICIANS & CORRUPT EXECUTIVES
MIGHT WANNA GIT WHILE THE GITTIN IS GOOD*
*We'll play no nicer than they did.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE WORD ON LOS ANGELES BANANA REPUBLIC STREETS
IS THAT THE BEST FAKE I.D.’S ARE PRODUCED IN ARIZONA
McCain Country.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*TAXPAYERS WILL DO THEMSELVES A FAVOR BY GETTING THE SCOOP
ON THE STRATEGIC MARRIAGES OF HIGH-FLYING FEMALE POLITICOS
Start with Pelosi and Feinstein.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*IMPEACH RHYMES WITH TEACH
WHATRE OUR KIDS LEARNING?*
*Crime pays.
Lying is an art form.
Cheating is a business practice.*
*And if you screw up royally, 
especially if you do it deliberately, 
no worries, weve got your back.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*COMPILE A ROSTER OF HOME ADDRESSES & FAMILY MEMBERS
FOR THE MOST EGREGIOUS PUBLIC AND PRIVATE TURNCOATS
Fear, as we have seen, is highly motivational.
*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> l
> 
> *AMERICA HAS MORE THAN 90 MILLION SINGLE PEOPLE
> A HUGE VOTING BLOC THAT WANTS REPRESENTATION*


Some want representation, some would rather be free.

----------


## cheapseats

> Some want representation, some would rather be free.


Me, among them.

As we have seen, however, liberty and protection are not Givens in this country.  Rather, they are capriciously and discriminately GRANTED.

No small part of the capricious and discriminatory granting of liberties and protections has Single Americans consistently getting screwed -- with every "Help for Families" and "Think of the Children" that emanates from vote-buying politicians.  American Singles, of whom there are over 90 million, would do well to discover solidarity as a Voting Entity that must be considered and courted along with the rest of the Gimme-Gimme voters.

----------


## Dieseler

All congressmen should be recalled to their home states and quarantined. All of their correspondence whether written, oral or any meeting with anyone whether the business of their state or personal business should be monitored and written down like the minutes of any meeting would be.
Any who seek the office of congressman or woman should forgo any sense of privacy due to the rampant corruption associated with them and completely ignorant decisions they have made of late.
Their tax records, donations and financial dealings should be made open to the public of their states before and during their time in office. If any instance of impropriety be discovered or even suspected the public of their state should be given full disclosure of any evidence available and offered to vote for whether the evidence merits a vote of recall for that congressman or woman.
If this should be a bother to any congressmen or burden they should not care to endure let them speak up and seek other lines of work.
Their back door dealing days must come to an end.

----------


## cheapseats

> All congressmen should be recalled to their home states and quarantined. All of their correspondence whether written, oral or any meeting with anyone whether the business of their state or personal business should be monitored and written down like the minutes of any meeting would be.


Works for me.  It cannot be denied that Corruption In Office is contagious.  It is not histrionic -- rather it is prudent -- to quarantine those with serious communicable diseases.

Moreover, the Taxpayers will save a separate fortune on bogus, unnecessary travel.






> Any who seek the office of congressman or woman should forgo any sense of privacy due to the rampant corruption associated with them and completely ignorant decisions they have made of late.


Yep.  And the thing is, Americans are OVERLY forgiving of bull$#@!.  I will suggest that there are LOTS of people who could and would perform better than who we've got -- Middle Schoolers fresh out of American Civics would perform better than who we've got -- but they rule it out, for having a checkered past.

Not that I would advise Embezzlers and Murders to run, but I think that candidates will find that voters truly ARE up for change, and can quite EASILY overlook youthful indiscretions SO LONG AS THE CANDIDATES DON'T LIE ABOUT THE SKELETONS IN THEIR CLOSETS.

For my money, people without some checkerboarding and close calls to their credit are seldom anyone you'd want to have to sit next to at a dinner party -- quelle boring.





> Their tax records, donations and financial dealings should be made open to the public of their states before and during their time in office. If any instance of impropriety be discovered or even suspected the public of their state should be given full disclosure of any evidence available and offered to vote for whether the evidence merits a vote of recall for that congressman or woman.


Pharmaceutical records, too.






> If this should be a bother to any congressmen or burden they should not care to endure let them speak up and seek other lines of work.
> Their back door dealing days must come to an end.


Exactly so.

Executing some Traitors would help A LOT.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THOUSANDS & THOUSANDS OF BROKERS AND REALTORS SHOULD BE LOSING THEIR LICENSES
PERFECT TIMING, BECAUSE WE HAVE HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF QUALIFIED UNEMPLOYED 

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*NO MORE TAXPAYER DOLLARS FOR BAILOUTS
WITHOUT HEFTY PAY CUTS FOR PARTICPANTS
Congress and President included.  Or especially.*

----------


## MrNick

Until the majority wise up and say enough is enough, nothing will ever change. As long as the masses are fooled with that little (R) or (D) in front of politicians names nothing will change. For a while I was Mr. Bush's biggest fan and Neo-Con of the century, but Ron Paul opened my eyes but it was hard and took a while. I'm afraid the majority is reaping what they sow, and until they realize that, were in trouble.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*ENOUGH IS ENOUGH*

----------


## MrNick

> l
> 
> *ENOUGH IS ENOUGH*


Now, we just need the majority to say this. I need to get my brother in law Obama supporter and my parents Bush supporters to realize what is really going on. But people are fools, only believing what they like.

We _cannot_ help those who are not willing to help themselves.

----------


## cheapseats

> We _cannot_ help those who are not willing to help themselves.


$#@! 'em.  Those who STILL do not see WILL not see until it is too late for the rest of us.  That is my considered opinion.

In a thread on Greed vs. Self-Interest, I concede that Greed can produce Collateral Advantage.

So too, Revolution.

I will not begrudge those who benefit by the risks I take, so long as they do not impede me -- although, between you, me and the lamp post, I no longer LIKE a lot of "my" people, owing to their gross self-absorption and complacency in the face of bona fide Emergency.  But I'll be goddamned if I'm going to LET myself get screwed over any further, or go down with the ship altogether, just because the fabled Majority is content to do so.

January is vital.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Don't WORRY!

Barack 'Keyan' O'bama says he has both the best economists from both the left and right, liberal and conservative, and they ALL AGREE to SPEND SPEND SPEND, like there's no end!

I believe everything the POTUS Puppet says! 

who's the bigger fools? The Obama Consortiums of Conspiring Colluders or the DumbA$$ ignorance of the American People?

----------


## cheapseats

> Don't WORRY!
> 
> Barack 'Keyan' O'bama says he has both the best economists from both the left and right, liberal and conservative, and they ALL AGREE to SPEND SPEND SPEND, like there's no end!


Beginning with Skull & Bones NY Fed to replace Hank the Bank at Treasury.

My country 'Tis of Malarkey.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WHO PAYS DOWN MAXED OUT CREDIT CARDS
BY SPENDING FASTER AND MORE THAN EVER?*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*SINCE WERE ALREADY SPENDING A FORTUNE BAILING OUT STUPID HOMEOWNERS
STUPID RENTERS SHOULD GET ONE CREDIT CARD BALANCE OF CHOICE FORGIVEN*
*Fair is fair.  We are VERY big on not discriminating.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*HARVARD & YALE ARE ALWAYS DISPROPORTIONATELY REPRESENTED AMONG AMERICAN POLITICIANS
AMERICAN GOVERNMENT IS ALWAYS AGGRESSIVE, PUNITIVE, CAPRICIOUS, INDEBTED & SCANDALOUS*
*Reason suggests dots that want connecting.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*YALE GETS OFF WITH NOT EVEN SLAP ON WRIST FOR GRANT FRAUD
$7+ MILLION PAYBACK OF BOGUS CHARGES ANNOUNCED ON DEC 23
So we'd be too busy shopping to notice.*



http://www.courant.com/news/educatio...,7358690.story

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE SUPREMES GIVE OBAMA YET ANOTHER PASS BUT TACKLE THE TOUGH ISSUES
RULE THAT LETTERS B, E, F, I & J DISCRIMINATED AGAINST IN NAMING STATES*
*Hold that H is covered by New Hampshire and that V, X, Y & Z are Fringe.
Citing the letters U & W, V plans to appeal.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AMERICAS ABIDING CHALLENGE IS
SUSTAINED PEACETIME PROSPERITY
We have yet to accomplish this.
But we are 4th quarter players.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*EXXON, WITH SUSTAINED RECORD PROFITS WHILE AND 'CUZ WE ARE AT WAR,
PAYS NEARLY SIX POINT ONE MILLION DOLLARS FOR CLEAN AIR VIOLATIONS*
*Relatively speaking, this is less than a parking ticket.*


http://www.epa.gov/compliance/resour...obil05caa.html

----------


## cheapseats

> l
> 
> *EXXON, WITH SUSTAINED RECORD PROFITS WHILE AND 'CUZ WE ARE AT WAR,
> PAYS NEARLY SIX POINT ONE MILLION DOLLARS FOR CLEAN AIR VIOLATIONS*


l

*ADD THREE ZERO'S TO THAT NUMBER, WHY DON'T YA?
OR DO PERKS AND PAYOFFS PRECLUDE PUNISHMENT?*

----------


## cheapseats

> l
> 
> *ADD THREE ZERO'S TO THAT NUMBER, WHY DON'T YA?
> OR DO PERKS AND PAYOFFS PRECLUDE PUNISHMENT?*


l

*ADD THREE ZERO'S TO THAT NUMBER, WHY DON'T YA,
LIKE WITH THE PENALTIES YOU'RE SLAPPING ON US?*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*EXXON TO PAY $6.1 MILLION FOR VIOLATING EXPENSIVE REGULATIONS
CHEVRON, SHELL, OCCIDENTAL ET AL. SHOULD CRY FOUL & FILE ACTION*
*This be unfair business practice, in constraint of trade.*

----------


## The_Orlonater

> l
> 
> HARVARD & YALE ARE ALWAYS DISPROPORTIONATELY REPRESENTED AMONG AMERICAN POLITICIANS


My favorite one.

You should add Princeton to it and it'll be perfect.

----------


## cheapseats

> my favorite one.
> 
> You should add princeton to it and it'll be perfect.


l

*THE IVY LEAGUE POISONS POLITICS & COMMERCE 
TOUGHER TO ERADICATE THAN BERMUDA GRASS

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PARTIAL REIMBURSEMENT OF PENSION AND LOW RISK PORTFOLIO LOSSES
OUT OF BONUSES TO DISGRACED EXECUTIVES = LEGIT ECONOMIC STIMULUS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WE BUY DIRT ON POLITICIANS, EXECUTIVES & MSM WHORES
CALL, IF YOU CAN STILL AFFORD A PHONE: 1850BILLION
*

----------


## cheapseats

l


*$#@! THE MIDDLE EAST, LET THEM BLOW EACH OTHER TO SMITHEREENS
MORE OIL, DRUGS, LAND, RESOURCES AND PEACE FOR RATIONAL PEOPLE*

----------


## cheapseats

> l
> 
> *CORRUPT OFFICIALS & EXECUTIVES WHO RESIGN BEFORE INAUGURATION GET OFF EASY
> THEREAFTER, WE PLAY FOR ASSETS, PENSIONS, PRISON SENTENCES & DEATH PENALTIES
> *


It bears repeating.


*CORRUPT OFFICIALS & EXECUTIVES WHO RESIGN BEFORE INAUGURATION GET OFF EASY
THEREAFTER, WE PLAY FOR ASSETS, PENSIONS, PRISON SENTENCES & DEATH PENALTIES
*



Bill Richardson makes a good choice, I think.

You know how Scallywags don't resign often enough but, when they do, it is very often to spend more time with the family?  Some of those families are gonna wanna have a Kitchen Table Talk as to whether a certain of them ought to take this opportunity to resign . . . in order to spend more time with the family during these harrowing times, of course.

Y'know why?


*IF FAMILIES ARE AT THE TABLE
FAMILIES ARE ON THE TABLE*

----------


## liberteebell

> l
> 
> *TAXPAYERS WILL SOON HAVE ENOUGH EQUITY IN COMPANIES
> TO VOTE THEMSELVES PAY RAISES & FOUR-DAY WORK WEEKS
> *


We damn sure should take your suggestion on another thread and take them all as dependents on our tax forms...if we even bother to file.

----------


## cheapseats

> We damn sure should take your suggestion on another thread and take them all as dependents on our tax forms...if we even bother to file.


Sixteen and counting.  Declaring them as dependents is more logical, reasonable, rational and analytical than continuing to unthinkingly hand over your money.  It is DEMONSTRABLY clear that unthinking going along to get along -- read that, willful ignorance and/or cowardice -- is what landed us in such deep $#@!.  Forget lace up your boots -- lug on your waders.

There is a point whereat the moral crime lies in compliance.

----------


## gilliganscorner

OK.  I'll play:

The Fed will ensure producers and savers pay dearly for those who don't.

----------


## icon124

you are parinoid.  The evil nwo is not out to kill you.  We are not controlled by 5 people, or in a matrix.   Wake up.

----------


## cheapseats

> ...The evil nwo is not out to kill you.  We are not controlled by 5 people, or in a matrix.   Wake up.


l

*OF COURSE THEY ARE NOT OUT TO KILL YOU
FROM WHOM WOULD THEY COLLECT TAXES?*

----------


## cheapseats

> ...The evil nwo is not out to kill you.  We are not controlled by 5 people, or in a matrix.   Wake up.


l

*OF COURSE THEY DON'T MEAN TO KILL YOU
WHO WOULD THEY LICENSE, TAX & FINE?
*

----------


## cheapseats

> ...The evil nwo is not out to kill you.  We are not controlled by 5 people, or in a matrix.   Wake up.


l

*THEY MAY NOT MEAN TO KILL US
BUT DO BEWARE FRIENDLY FIRE*

----------


## cheapseats

> ...The evil nwo is not out to kill you.  We are not controlled by 5 people, or in a matrix.   Wake up.


l

*'MATRIX' SIGNIFIES CONFUSION BETWEEN HOLLYWOOD AND REALITY
THERE ARE MORE THAN FIVE, & KEANU REEVES IS NOT ONE OF THEM*

----------


## amonasro

If you're going to quote that 5 times at least fix the spelling error.

----------


## cheapseats

> If you're going to quote that 5 times at least fix the spelling error.


No doubt about it...

*SPELLING COUNTS
High-priced attorneys write correspondence for Bad Guys.*

----------


## icon124

OMG run the NWO is coming...everyone store food, build a bomb shelter, get guns, and spread the message.

We are all sheeple on our way to the slaughter house.

----------


## cheapseats

> OMG run the NWO is coming...everyone store food, build a bomb shelter, get guns, and spread the message.
> 
> We are all sheeple on our way to the slaughter house.


Nice try.  ALL of the People are NOT on their way to a virtual slaughter house.  More of a meat/slash/humanity grinder.  Worker bees, MOST of us . . . pointedly, not all.  If you're sure They won't just feed any one of the ones who aren't one of Them into the grinder (think corporate canon fodder), then if it ever DOES get down to the People's simply having to march into Washington and take back their government themselves, by all means, feel free to volunteer for the front line.

The point is that there IS an entrenched Power Elite that is both $#@!ing up the American Way AND "legally" protecting themselves with armies of high-priced, low-principled, zero-value-added attorneys.  Reaching new lows, they are contriving to salvage their losses on the backs of beleaguered Americans.  Not ALL people will go under.  I won't go under.  Just lots and lots and lots of Average-now-below-Average Americans.  Who can be replaced ANY DAY OF THE WEEK with CHEAPER Labor from another country.  The servant pool is endless.

If you will look/listen/read outside your own comfort zone -- preaching to the choir gets us precisely NOWHERE -- you will discover that plenty a learned and experienced a voice acknowledges both the aristocracy angle, the collusion/nepostism angle, and the flat-out fraud angle.

Y'all will HAVE to come to terms with this much.  The election results, at this time, make it RIDICULOUS to postulate that your platform needs no or only minor tweaking.

Are YOU an Obama runner?  It's a Yes or No question -- that they abound on the message boards is inarguable.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AN EXCLUSIVE BETWEEN AT&T AND iPHONE
IS A CONSPIRACY IN RESTRAINT OF TRADE
*

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/wireles...on-apple_N.htm

----------


## cheapseats

l

*LOCKING YOUR CELL PHONE TO ONE PROVIDER
IS ALSO CONSPIRACY IN RESTRAINT OF TRADE
You own it.  You should be free to go to a competitor.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WHEN TOO BIG TO FAIL UNDERPINS BAILOUTS
LOGIC DICTATES BUSTING UP THE BEHEMOTHS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*NOT ONE DIME OF FOREIGN AID FOR REBUILDING OF GAZA
JUST LIKE ISRAEL WONT PAY FOR OUR WRECKAGE IN IRAQ

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*COLLEGES & UNIVERSITIES DO AMERICA A DISSERVICE & THEIR WALLETS A FAVOR
BY EDUCATING THE CHILDREN OF FOREIGNERS INSTEAD OF OUR NEXT GENERATION*
*Harvard & Yale have some special 'splaining to do.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*OBAMA SUPPORTERS WHO HAVE SPARE BEDROOMS
SHOULD REALLY TAKE IN A FEW HOMELESS PEOPLE*
*Put their own money where their heart is, for a change.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BUS THE HOMELESS INTO IVORY TOWER NEIGHBORHOODS
RICH PEOPLE TOSS AMAZING AMOUNTS OF FOOD IN TRASH*
*Itd be the Christian thing to do.

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BOYCOTT BAILOUTS THAT ARE BUFFERING LOSSES OF THE UBER RICH
AT ENTRANCES WHERE TROPHY CHILDREN ATTEND PRIVATE SCHOOLS
Annual tuition costs more than your car  before University, before Contributions.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THOSE MANY MANY SAD FORECLOSURES & BANKRUPTCIES?
NUTHIN BUT BILLABLE HOURS FOR ATTORNEYS & BIG LAW
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BARACK & MICHELLE OBAMA ARE LAWYERS
BOTH CLINTONS AND BIDEN ARE LAWYERS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*LEGISLATION + TAXATION + REGULATION
=  PAPER GOLD MINES FOR LEGAL EAGLES*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PERHAPS ISRAEL PULVERIZING GAZA 
IS THE TEST THAT BIDEN FORESAW
America is conferring default approval.

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PEOPLE WHO HAVE NOT BEEN INJURED KEEP TELLING ME TO 'LOSE THE ANGER'
GREAT IDEA, MAYBE HANK THE BANK PAULSON WILL BUY IT AS A TOXIC ASSET*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AMERICA TRAFFICKS IN MISERY
LAWYERS ARE GROUND TROOPS*

----------


## theoakman

> I myself can produce a dozen people, accomplished in relevant fields, who ALL saw it coming.
> 
> Yesterday I spoke with a woman who works in residential real estate in the tony Bay Area of San Francisco.
> 
> She spoke of a deal wherein a Latino gardener put $2000 down on a $605,000 home.  Washington Mutual wrote the paper which they were in the habit of doing, she said, for an 8 to 10 thousand dollar fee.  Payable up front, of course.
> 
> What if the gardener broke his arm, she wondered.  She'd never seen anything like it, and then she was seeing it all the time.  Her husband, an investment banker...this was already YEARS ago...said that when those variable rates kicked in, there'd be hell to pay.
> 
> Henry Paulson and Ben Bernanke are NOTED for their Smarts.  These are the Whiz Oldsters.  Of COURSE they saw it coming.  It just came a little sooner than would have best served their purposes.
> ...


I'm not so sure they will get Obama out of office in the first term.  The general public has already deified him FDR style.  I see Obama children's books all over.  They are already brainwashing people and trying to explain to them that 4 years is not enough.  FDR kept this country in a depression for 8 years and still got reelected 3 times on the idea that he was "paving the way towards recovery".  No depression has ever lasted more than 2 years when the government kept it's hands off after the crash.  The only one they tried to fix, it lasted a decade.

----------


## cheapseats

> I'm not so sure they will get Obama out of office in the first term.


Me neither, anymore.  You gotta laugh at the Great Non-White Hope, though.  The MINUTE he clinched the nomination -- and I mean, I think it was in his ACCEPTANCE speech that he started his backpeddling-read-that-march-toward re-election.

Roll the tape, something very along these lines:

We may not be able to do all this Stuff in one year (yes, the Kumbaya Transformation that I assured you for TWO YEARS and with more than half a billion dollars that we CAN do).  We may not be able to accomplish all the pie-in-the-sky stuff on which I bought the votes of paupers and pupils in ONE TERM, but blah-blah-blah.  You know the drill about a more perfect union being predicated on us volunteering to do the same work the federal workforce is already handsomely compensated to do. 





> The general public has already deified him FDR style.


One of the things that most surprises me about Libertarians is their opposition to excellence in affordable public education.  Look around, check your pension, to FEEL the effects of an Ignorant Citizenry.

FDR's Spend-A-Thon New Deal with his coterie of Alphabet Agencies deepened and lengthened the Great Depression, as you know.  I could hold up the end of the argument that FDR was a principal (and principle) influence in ratcheting the mess up from Colossal Crash to Great Depression.






> I see Obama children's books all over.


This is just super $#@!ing creepy, pardon my language.  I am likewise affronted by huge cryptically colored posters of The Great One gazing off ponderously with only OBAMA or CHANGE beneath the image of himself of which he apparently never tires.

And I've got news for Obamamaniacs -- not every voter who identified Barack Hussein Obama as the winner of our time-honored Lesser-Of-Two-Evils methodology for choosing American Presidents but OBAMA-MANIACS.  To a man, woman AND CHILD, they would have gone along with Adolf Hitler.

Me, I'da been in the Resistance.






> They are already brainwashing people


Yes, they are.  They are not the first to engage in the practice, however.






> and trying to explain to them that 4 years is not enough.


Not that the RNC is interested in any opinions that don't dovetail with those of their pervy, be-suited Brass, but I argued that McCain might seal the deal by vowing publicly NOT to seek a second term, thereby liberating us from the MARCH TO RE-ELECTION that will assuredly be Barack Obama's Number One priority, beginning on Day Two. 






> FDR kept this country in a depression for 8 years and still got reelected 3 times on the idea that he was "paving the way towards recovery".


Stay the course.  It's what we do best, once we're told what we're doing.  It doesn't matter how ugly, how unfair, how unChristian, how unAmerican.  If the American People will be liberated from having to worry about $#@!, with their own piece of the pie secure -- the course is set, that's our story and we're stickin' with it -- they have ASTONISHING moral flexibility.  The good news is that Heaven is apt to be considerably less congested than Los Angeles . . . my very own cloud for parking, yippee.






> No depression has ever lasted more than 2 years when the government kept it's hands off after the crash.  The only one they tried to fix, it lasted a decade.


I expect that Depressions will be argued to have been different lengths by people who suffered different losses.  We are over-married to Time, like we are over-married to Money.

That said, it is my considered opinion that the only people in Washington who aren't clueless are either A.) up to no good or B.) ineffective weenies.  A FRIGHTENING number of them are lackluster don't-have-the-good-sense-that-God-gave-them Lump On Log Freeloaders.  I am inclined to say that we need to eject THEM even more urgently than we need to exterminate Bad Guys.  

But that Middle Schoolers fresh out of American Civics could do a better job, I have no doubt.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> I'm not so sure they will get Obama out of office in the first term.  The general public has already deified him FDR style.  I see Obama children's books all over.  They are already brainwashing people and trying to explain to them that 4 years is not enough.  FDR kept this country in a depression for 8 years and still got reelected 3 times on the idea that he was "paving the way towards recovery".  No depression has ever lasted more than 2 years when the government kept it's hands off after the crash.  The only one they tried to fix, it lasted a decade.



Add an Immense Propaganda and Marketing Campaign, and there you have it... 4 more years... of course it will be spun as..
*
"The economy was so bad and in chambles, we need 4 more years to fix and put it back on track. We've accomplished so much, but we need MORE __________. (everything)"*

Hear my words now... because you will be hearing "Big O and the Flim Flams" throughout  2111/12 with this statement(s).

----------


## cheapseats

> Add an Immense Propaganda and Marketing Campaign


No doubt about that.




> http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesi...mpaignbranding
> 
> Obama's media campaign - branding our consciousness
> Obama's brand strategy is sophisticated and rapidly achieving cultural ubiquity. How precisely is it done?
> 
> Posted by
> Will Brady Thursday 10 July 2008 16.00 BST
> 
> Barack Obama's election campaign calls for "change we can believe in". His continued success in the presidential race undoubtedly owes much to his promise to create a "coalition for change". Yet, beyond the familiar rhetoric and Obama's gift for inspiring oratory, there are other forces at work. Propelling Obama towards a plausible chance at the Presidency has been a marketing strategy far more sophisticated than that of his political opponents.
> ...







> and there you have it... 4 more years...


C'mon . . . ye of little faith.  Hell, there is legitimate doubt about his even making it to the Inauguration.

I'm actually not a betting person.  Literally, gambling isn't one of the MANY vices in my garden-variety pack.  WHICH IS WHY I WILL LOUDLY DEMAND THAT MERRILL LYNCH IS ISSUE REIMBURSEMENT FOR SOME OF THE LOSSES ON MY LOW-RISK, PROTECT-THE-PRINCIPAL PORTFOLIO.

That said, it seems entirely possible that Obama will not finish even one term, whether owing to what I suspect is thus far only the tip of the iceberg of Chicago Corruption or whether because someone kills him.  

That the guy gives me the heebie jeebies does not mean that I wish him ill.  I just wish he would STEP OUT OF THE LIMELIGHT.  However, comma, in every state in which I have set foot in the past two years -- talkin' American bull$#@! politics all the way -- at least one person has said that Obama will be killed.  Considering that we are three-for-three on assassinated Civil Rights leaders, it is rational to entertain the possibility.

Also to wonder whether, as per usual, America has no Plan B in case what we have every reason to believe MIGHT happen actually DOES happen.

I DO go on record as being ABSOLUTELY UNWILLING, if he is killed, to endure another round of re-naming airports, boulevards, schools and holidays after someone who PLAINLY means to be a martyr if he cannot be a savior.  I am ABSOLUTELY UNWILLING to spend my second half-century as I spent my first, continually obliged to honor the tragic widow and dote on the untried offspring of a Fallen Visionary who either wasn't visionary enough to rightly assess the danger of whipping people into a frenzy or who wanted/intended/expected/needed to take the fall.  

Our Presidential Contestants didn't even break stride when Benazir Bhutto was assassinated, and neither did we.  New Rules.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*TRAVELING, ARGUING, NICKEL & DIMING:
PAPER PUSHING AS ECONOMIC STIMULUS
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*IRS, POLICE, JUDGES & MILITARY WILL GET THIS STRAIGHT
THEY NEED TAXPAYERS MORE THAN TAXPAYERS NEED THEM

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*EVERY COMPANY THAT BELLIES UP TO THE BAILOUT BAR
SHOULD BE BUSTED UP/ALL MANAGEMENT TERMINATED*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*CONGRESS WILL RELEASE NEXT $350 BILLION JUST BECAUSE THEY CAN
JUST 'CUZ THEY AUTHORIZED IT, EVEN THO WE CAN SEE ITS IMPOTENCE 
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BLOGOSPHERE DEMANDS SEATS IN CONGRESS
& SWANKY OFFICES FOR INTERNET LOBBYISTS

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*CONGRESS ACTS LIKE CHILDREN WITH
MONEY AND HOLES IN THEIR POCKETS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*HOLD ONTO THE $350 BILLION
THIS IS NOT ROCKET SCIENCE*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE MARKET WOULD CORRECT ITSELF  & THE BIG BOYS WOULD STEP INTO THE FRAY
IF MEAN-WELLS, NO-NOTHINGS & NER-DO-WELLS WOULD QUIT LYING & MEDDLING
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*TIMOTHY GEITHNER IS LYING THROUGH HIS TEETH
& NO ONE IS THAT SMARTTAKE PAULSON, PLEASE
We can at least start clean.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE PEOPLE MUST IMPOSE ECONOMIC SANCTIONS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*NAME THE TURNCOATS WHO WOULD DISARM THE CITIZENRY
WHEN WE ARE DAILY UNDER THREAT OF TERRORIST ATTACK
*

----------


## Carole

> I myself can produce a dozen people, accomplished in relevant fields, who ALL saw it coming.
> 
> Yesterday I spoke with a woman who works in residential real estate in the tony Bay Area of San Francisco.
> 
> She spoke of a deal wherein a Latino gardener put $2000 down on a $605,000 home.  Washington Mutual wrote the paper which they were in the habit of doing, she said, for an 8 to 10 thousand dollar fee.  Payable up front, of course.
> 
> What if the gardener broke his arm, she wondered.  She'd never seen anything like it, and then she was seeing it all the time.  Her husband, an investment banker...this was already YEARS ago...said that when those variable rates kicked in, there'd be hell to pay.
> 
> Henry Paulson and Ben Bernanke are NOTED for their Smarts.  These are the Whiz Oldsters.  Of COURSE they saw it coming.  It just came a little sooner than would have best served their purposes.
> ...


I am just an average person with NO economics degree. I can tell you very confidently that I have seen this coming for at least a decade, and frankly much longer. 

Even the late eighties and early nineties offered a strong hint of the way things would go in the future. 

Beginning with the breakup of AT&T and later remerging of many Baby Bell companies as the outsourcing of jobs was taking place and becoming more and more popular among companies.

Then NAFTA and GATT with all their false promises. Not "free" trade, but "managed" trade and skewed against America allowing a growing trade imbalance. They were an end run around small American businesses and unions.

The Early days of the ARMs. What a complete asinine and idiotic mortgage instrument! I was steered toward one and was shocked that it was offered. I ran far away from such an obvious scheme.

The many examples of corporate corruption: Worldcom, BCCI, Banker's Trust, Enron, and on and on...

Those incredible derivative schemes designed to make quick big money for a few and bilk others are appalling. Never was I so shocked to see how rampantly mortgages and so many other types of credit were being re-packaged (securitized?) over and over again and put back out into the marketplace. I used to wonder why they were selling my mortgages. Hah! How naive I was until recently. 

The alphabet soup of CDO, CMO, ABS, CLO, MBS, CDS, etc. in structured finance--all built upon Las Vegas casino mentality of business and hundreds of times more dangerous than the stock market, as is now evident, is the epitome of throwing the dice and over-leveraging time and time again risk-shifting until there is no one left to whom risk can be transferred, but the people, the government. Let us not forget those who rated those bowls of commercial paper soup in order to sell them as much higher grades than they deserved. The duplicity in all this is phenomenal. Thousands of people should be in jail for this, but it will never happen.

If the average person did this,he would be in jail, just as the average person would be in jail for printing money as the FED does.

The push of so many companies into global economy and loss of so many good jobs. This was the only way the government and corporations could kill the high cost of union labor. In effect, I think it was a plan to destroy unions which had gotten too greedy, not to mention corrupt-not that the latter was any concern to government. I wonder if this maybe started with Reagan firing all those flight controllers.

It has been so obvious all along with the dumbing down of education, the loosening of values in business and government and personal lives, that this would eventually lead to a bad conclusion.

The ever-larger government and its power and arrogance have led us to this result. 

And, of course, the FED/banksters and Wall Street have well-engineered this current situation with the never-ending incompetence, arrogance, and greed of their own own, as well as our Congress and now no one steps up to assume responsibility.

And finally, I have seen the sense of entitlement among so many Americans, encouraged as always by the do-gooders both in and out of government. Instant gratification and easy street, the easy route to material possessions and wealth, and irresponsible attitudes. The total loosening of moral values created by the socialist policies of government.

So many little and large signs leading the way to one obvious conclusion.

And now they want to restart the bubble before it has even fully collapsed! This is the only possible result- a collapse of the economy and collapse of our monetary system when people collude to take unethical advantage of an economy built upon debt and credit, with a government whose sole purpose seems to be growing itself into a monster that actually accomplishes less and less of actual value as it grows larger and promotes agendas based on trivial and false issues and divisiveness,  and operates on emotions and knee-jerk reactions rather than long range intelligent planning that emphasizes sound money and productivity in the private sector to create jobs. Foolishly elected presidents, conspiring and unwise presidents have manipulated to help all this along.

About twenty or thirty years ago I read a book, "Nation of Strangers" that made me begin to see things more clearly. At age eighteen even, I knew something was wrong as I watched policies being implemented that appeared might begin to shrink the middle class.

Mostly though, I think I knew we were in trouble beginning with Vietnam, Barry Goldwater, Nixon, Johnson, and assassination of Kennedy. From that point things began going downhill faster. The past decade or so, it has increased in speed as liberty dies more and more with each day. Power corrupts and absolute power, as they say, corrupts absolutely.

We have been poor guardians of our hard-won republic and liberty over two centuries ago.  Soon it could go out with barely a sigh as creeping, incremental fascism finally overtakes us.

Yes indeedy, I saw it coming. I think many Americans saw it coming. And certainly, "THEY" (Bernanke, our government and banksters) saw it coming. They engineered it!

----------


## cheapseats

> I am just an average person with NO economics degree. I can tell you very confidently that I have seen this coming for at least a decade, and frankly much longer. 
> 
> Even the late eighties and early nineties offered a strong hint of the way things would go in the future. 
> 
> Beginning with the breakup of AT&T and later remerging of many Baby Bell companies as the outsourcing of jobs was taking place and becoming more and more popular among companies.
> 
> Then NAFTA and GATT with all their false promises. Not "free" trade, but "managed" trade and skewed against America allowing a growing trade imbalance. They were an end run around small American businesses and unions.
> 
> The Early days of the ARMs. What a complete asinine and idiotic mortgage instrument! I was steered toward one and was shocked that it was offered. I ran far away from such an obvious scheme.
> ...


Well said.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*INQUIRING MINDS AND DUPED TAXPAYERS WANT TO KNOW
WHAT WAS PAULSONS STAKE IN A.I.G. AT BAILOUT POINT?*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*JEFFERSON STATE 
IS SHOVEL-READY*

----------


## cheapseats

> l
> 
> *INQUIRING MINDS AND DUPED TAXPAYERS WANT TO KNOW
> WHAT WAS PAULSONS STAKE IN A.I.G. AT BAILOUT POINT?*


.

*INQUIRING MINDS AND PRINCIPLED PEOPLE WANT TO KNOW
WHAT STOLEN OBJECTS ARE IN THE SKULL & BONES VAULT?*

.

----------


## cheapseats

> .
> 
> *INQUIRING MINDS AND PRINCIPLED PEOPLE WANT TO KNOW
> WHAT STOLEN OBJECTS ARE IN THE SKULL & BONES VAULT?*


Geronimo's skull, I have heard tell.

If so, I think the Skull & Bones Frat Brats should return it.  Stealing holy Indian artifacts brings bad karma.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*EITHER WE SEIZE ILL-GOTTEN GAINS
OR CRIME PAYS IN AMERICA, PERIOD*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*G-MAN TIMOTHY GEITHNER IS A LYING SACK OF $#@!
IF HE IS ALSO A WUNDERKIND, THAT IS A BAD THING 
C: Hank the Bank Paulson*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*CONGRESS IS THE MOST BRAZEN AND CRASS TYPE OF GOLD DIGGER
NO AMOUNT OF MONEY IS ENOUGH & YOU GET NOTHING IN RETURN
They tend only to their appearances.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*$18 BILLION IN WALL STREET BONUSES, ANOTHER RECORD
HOW WILL I KNOW WHEN THE PEOPLE HAVE HAD ENOUGH?*

----------


## SnappleLlama

This is like a thread of headlines!  I'm afraid!!

----------


## cheapseats

.

*GEITHNER SUCKS
o b a m a*

----------


## cheapseats

.

*EMANUEL SUCKS
o b a m a*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AMERICANS WOULD DO THE WORLD & CAPITALISM A MITZVAH
BY DEMANDING AN INDEPENDENT AUDIT OF GOLDMAN SACHS*

----------


## acptulsa

Geithner says there's _too much_ regulation.  He also says he was never a regulator, but he was head of the Federal Reserve New Yawk and the FRNY is charged with regulation.  The Fed is a private corporation, yet it is charged with regulation--the fox guarding the henhouse.  And Bill K. Black of Keating Five fame says there is no difference--zero--between Paulson and Geithner.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*CRIMINALIZE   LOBBYING
Some Americans Are NOT More Entitled Than Others

*

----------


## acptulsa

This government of the corporations, by the corporations and for the corporations _must_ perish from the Earth!

----------


## cheapseats

> Geithner says there's _too much_ regulation.  He also says he was never a regulator, but he was head of the Federal Reserve New Yawk and the FRNY is charged with regulation.  The Fed is a private corporation, yet it is charged with regulation--the fox guarding the henhouse.  And Bill K. Black of Keating Five fame says there is no difference--zero--between Paulson and Geithner.


Yes, there is.  

Geithner is YOUNGER.

Traitors should hang, in my opinion.

----------


## tmosley

Lobbying is not the problem, and never was.  The problem is the centralization of power that makes lobbying attractive.  Restrict the powers of the President and Congress to their constitutional levels, and you'll have a situation where lobbying is no longer needed or possible.

Lobbying is a side effect of big government, just like pretty much every problem we have in society today.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BATTLE OF THE BROMIDES*
*DECRIMINALIZE MARIJUANA AND HEMP 
vs.
REINSTATE PROHIBITION OF ALCOHOL*

----------


## cheapseats

> Lobbying is not the problem, and never was.  The problem is the centralization of power that makes lobbying attractive.  Restrict the powers of the President and Congress to their constitutional levels, and you'll have a situation where lobbying is no longer needed or possible.
> 
> Lobbying is a side effect of big government, just like pretty much every problem we have in society today.


While I certainly agree that our bloated and corrupted centralized Kremlin is odious, it is POWER itself that makes lobbying LUCRATIVE whether in Washington, Sacramento or Los Angeles.  Look only to Blagojevich or my own sleazy Mayor Villagairossa to know that cronyism abounds EVERYWHERE.

Lobbying IS a problem.  The idea that this or that squeaky wheel is entitled to idiosyncratic perks at other citizens' expense is OUTRAGEOUS on its face.

Government is a necessary evil -- the less of it, the better.  Pretty much every problem is a result of government NOT doing its job.  Corruption In Office should be punishable by a lifetime ban from politics, death if the crime is traitorous.  Me, I think ALL Corruption In Office is traitorous.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE OBAMAS ARE SPENDAHOLICS
Typical of classless Nouveau Riche.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE LIVES OF SASCHA & MALIA OBAMA
ARE NOT MORE VALUABLE THAN MINE
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THOSE WHO WOULD DISARM THE CITIZENRY
ARE NINCOMPOOPS AND/OR NER-DO-WELLS 
*
*We are under threat of Terrorist Attack, remember?*

----------


## tmosley

Although I'm not a Christian, the idea of hating the sin rather than the sinner is a particularly intuitive one.  The sin being big government, the sinners being those who are often forced to lobby because otherwise they get taxed to no benefit.  You can stone a man for stealing bread, but a better solution is to address the underlying problem (the man was taxed into poverty).

I watched the first episode of "Kings" the other night, and I was struck by the scene where people went to petition the king for this or that.  Petty things that wouldn't have stood on their own, and things that would have worked on their own, but they had to get "permission".  It isn't the fault of the petitioners that it was that way, it was the fact that the king had taken so much power without having done anything save living by the sword.  His power resulted from his conquests, rather than his ability to produce, much like the source of power in our own government.  

Corruption within a corrupt system is a given.  Read "The Lucifer Effect", or google the Stanford Prison Experiment to see what I mean.  The government is a corrupt system.  Take away its power, and the corruption disappears on its own, Free Market style. Although I believe in punishing people for their crimes, I think that correcting the corrupting influence of the institution takes much greater precedence, else you end up with a system where you have an unending string of corrupt politicians, each denouncing the ones who came before, much as we are seeing now...

The ideal government would have no mind.  It would act only as a membrane, controlling the flow of people in and out for the greatest benefit of it's citizens and its guests.  It would stop criminals for immigrating, and it would stop foreign armies from attempting to invade.  It would also have embassies to protect our citizenry abroad, and a limited military response force to back up the embassies mission (ie extract American citizens who need to escape from a foreign country in case of war or natural disaster).  There would be no head of state.  The military would be tiny, basically the coast guard (immigration control), submariners (for MAD in case of a threat of invasion), special ops (for extraction of citizens ONLY), and perhaps a marine force to defend trade routes against piracy.  You might have voluntary national guard in case of a successful invasion, with armories spread across the nation, though a well regulated militia would do as good or better in such a case.  Other than that, you might have a system of courts, though an article I read on Lew Rockwell this morning (http://www.lewrockwell.com/orig8/bryan6.html) makes me think that even that is unnecessary.

----------


## cheapseats

> Although I'm not a Christian, the idea of hating the sin rather than the sinner is a particularly intuitive one.  The sin being big government, the sinners being those who are often forced to lobby because otherwise they get taxed to no benefit.  You can stone a man for stealing bread, but a better solution is to address the underlying problem (the man was taxed into poverty).
> 
> I watched the first episode of "Kings" the other night, and I was struck by the scene where people went to petition the king for this or that.  Petty things that wouldn't have stood on their own, and things that would have worked on their own, but they had to get "permission".  It isn't the fault of the petitioners that it was that way, it was the fact that the king had taken so much power without having done anything save living by the sword.  His power resulted from his conquests, rather than his ability to produce, much like the source of power in our own government.  
> 
> Corruption within a corrupt system is a given.  Read "The Lucifer Effect", or google the Stanford Prison Experiment to see what I mean.  The government is a corrupt system.  Take away its power, and the corruption disappears on its own, Free Market style. Although I believe in punishing people for their crimes, I think that correcting the corrupting influence of the institution takes much greater precedence, else you end up with a system where you have an unending string of corrupt politicians, each denouncing the ones who came before, much as we are seeing now...
> 
> The ideal government would have no mind.  It would act only as a membrane, controlling the flow of people in and out for the greatest benefit of it's citizens and its guests.  It would stop criminals for immigrating, and it would stop foreign armies from attempting to invade.  It would also have embassies to protect our citizenry abroad, and a limited military response force to back up the embassies mission (ie extract American citizens who need to escape from a foreign country in case of war or natural disaster).  There would be no head of state.  The military would be tiny, basically the coast guard (immigration control), submariners (for MAD in case of a threat of invasion), special ops (for extraction of citizens ONLY), and perhaps a marine force to defend trade routes against piracy.  You might have voluntary national guard in case of a successful invasion, with armories spread across the nation, though a well regulated militia would do as good or better in such a case.  Other than that, you might have a system of courts, though an article I read on Lew Rockwell this morning (http://www.lewrockwell.com/orig8/bryan6.html) makes me think that even that is unnecessary.


We are on essentially the same side of this argument.

HOWEVER, comma, big government doesn't blow into town like a hurricane or emanate from the ground like an earthquake.  PEOPLE build big, cushy, generous-to-a-fault-literally governments.  PEOPLE go into public service with an eye on personal gain.

Power/authority establishes itself, even when there is an expressed wish to avoid it.  SOMEONE always has to take the lead.  Either cream or criminals rise to the top.

Worse than the EVIL of big government is that Americans are afraid to round up and punish Big Bad Guys.  We make up for it by incarcerating a SHOCKING number of two-bitters and fly-by-nights.

Crime pays in America -- THAT is the principal principle problem.

----------


## acptulsa

> Worse than the EVIL of big government is that Americans are afraid to round up and punish Big Bad Guys.  We make up for it by incarcerating a SHOCKING number of two-bitters and fly-by-nights.


Well, don't single out Americans.  I heard on the radio this morning that a South African politician escaped prison in just the same way Sen. Ted Stevens did--prosecutorial misconduct.  Handy stuff, that, when you don't want to go to the Big House.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AMERICAN WOMEN DEMAND GUNS FOR CONCEALED CARRY
or
SECRET SERVICE LIKE THE PROTECTED FIRST PRINCESSES
*
*Think Pink.*

----------


## cheapseats

> Well, don't single out Americans.  I heard on the radio this morning that a South African politician escaped prison in just the same way Sen. Ted Stevens did--prosecutorial misconduct.  Handy stuff, that, when you don't want to go to the Big House.


That would be because we are EXPORTING BULL$#@!.

When they talk about stimulating third-world markets, I cannot think of ANYONE who benefits more than the shysters and pimps in BIG LAW.

But let us DO single out Americans.  Let us let other countries fight their own battles while we gain some ground with our own.  I don't give a flying $#@! about Africa OR the Middle East when my own country is foundering.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*How much tax 
would a TaxMan tax
if a TaxMan could tax Man?

Hed tax all the tax 
that a TaxMan could
if a Taxman could tax Man.
*

----------


## Jordan

Cheapseats, I have a feeling you'd love Twitter.

----------


## Omphfullas Zamboni

Cheapseats is made for Twitter.  I would add him, I think.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*POLITICIANS DONT PRODUCE ANYTHING
THEY ARE A BIG DRAIN ON THE ECONOMY
*

----------


## cheapseats

> Cheapseats, I have a feeling you'd love Twitter.





> Cheapseats is made for Twitter.  I would add him, I think.


Can you capsulize, please, Twitter For Dummies?

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WEIGH MEMBERS OF CONGRESS EVERY YEAR
NO MORE GLUTTONY AT TAXPAYER EXPENSE
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WHICH POLITICIANS & EXECUTIVES
INVESTED IN FOREIGN COUNTRIES?*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WHICH POLITICIANS ARE FRIENDS
OF RACKETEER ANTHONY MOZILO?
Ahem, Chris Dodd.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BILL CLINTON ACCEPTS MONEY FROM FOREIGN GOVERNMENTS
WHILE HIS WIFE MASQUERADES AS OUR SECRETARY OF STATE
No conflict of interest THERE.*

----------


## Kraig

> l
> 
> *BILL CLINTON ACCEPTS MONEY FROM FOREIGN GOVERNMENTS
> WHILE HIS WIFE MASQUERADES AS OUR SECRETARY OF STATE
> No conflict of interest THERE.*


Man, some of your little statements would make really good T-shirts!

----------


## cheapseats

Our cup could runneth over.

*TAX CONFLICTS OF INTEREST
TAX CONGRESSIONAL AIDES
TAX CREATIVE ACCOUNTING
TAX AFFIRMATIVE ACTION
TAX CAREER POLITICKING
TAX WAR PROFITEERING
TAX ANTI-DEPRESSANTS
TAX COSMETIC SURGERY
TAX BREAST IMPLANTS
TAX BOTOX & FILLERS
TAX PROSELYTIZING
TAX HAIR IMPLANTS
TAX HOB KNOBBING
TAX PORNOGRAPHY
TAX CAMPAIGNING
TAX JET SETTING
TAX HAIR COLOR
TAX INFIDELITY
TAX CHURCHES
TAX GAMBLING
TAX CRONYISM
TAX NEPOTISM
TAX LOBBYING
TAX 501(c)3's
TAX VIAGRA
TAX LYING
TAX IRS*

----------


## cheapseats

> Man, some of your little statements would make really good T-shirts!


Feel very free.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Cheap Seats... get together with a T-shirt & Bumper Sticker companies.  Some excellent and quite entertaining statements.

CHANGE = National Mall will be renamed *Tiananmen Square* 

CHANGE = Federal Capital will be renamed: *The Kremlin

Change you can Truly Believe In!
*

----------


## muh_roads

> Cheap Seats... get together with a T-shirt & Bumper Sticker companies.  Some excellent and quite entertaining statements.
> 
> CHANGE = National Mall will be renamed *Tiananmen Square* 
> 
> CHANGE = Federal Capital will be renamed: *The Kremlin
> 
> Change you can Truly Believe In!
> *


CafePress would be a good start.  I want some of these on my car...lol

----------


## cheapseats

> Cheap Seats... get together with a T-shirt & Bumper Sticker companies.  Some excellent and quite entertaining statements.


Merci buckets.




> [SIZE=3]CHANGE = National Mall will be renamed *Tiananmen Square*



More like, *TiaraMen Square*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WHAT ROCK IS DICK CHENEY HIDING UNDER?*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WHY IS KARL ROVE A FOX CORRESPONDENT?
KARL ROVE SHOULD BE UNDER INDICTMENT*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*MORATORIUM ON REGULATIONS
MORATORIUM ON IMMIGRATION
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*ELIMINATE THE SECRET SERVICE TO SAVE MONEY & SEEM PEACEABLE
PUBLIC OFFICIALS SHOULD BE PREPARED TO DIE FOR THEIR COUNTRY
God knows, they liberally legislate OTHERS to do so.

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE PATRIOT ACT
EYE FOR AN AYE
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WE DO NOT HONOR BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMAS BACKROOM DEALS
THATS HOW HE BOUGHT THE PRESIDENCY, FER CRYIN' OUT LOUD
*

----------


## jkm1864

You want to know the real sad thing about all of this. These bank execs did this so they could boost their stock prices temporarily so they could get bonuses. So it was greed and nothing but greed. I think these people should be brought to justice and even the ones that wrote the loans.

----------


## cheapseats

> You want to know the real sad thing about all of this. These bank execs did this so they could boost their stock prices temporarily so they could get bonuses. So it was greed and nothing but greed. I think these people should be brought to justice and even the ones that wrote the loans.


There are all KINDSA short-sighted, irresponsible, devil-may-care, greedy $#@!s who should be having their licenses yanked.  Perfect timing, too, 'cuz we got all KINDSA unemployed ready to to step seamlessly into their shoes.

Throw them and their families into the street, just like they conspired to have done unto others.

We'll forgive and forget AFTER we seize the assets.

----------


## LittleLightShining

> l
> 
> *ELIMINATE THE SECRET SERVICE TO SAVE MONEY & SEEM PEACEABLE
> PUBLIC OFFICIALS SHOULD BE PREPARED TO DIE FOR THEIR COUNTRY
> God knows, they liberally legislate OTHERS to do so.
> 
> *


AMEN. It irks me to no end to see the governor here with his train of SS men. I mean, come on.

----------


## Omphfullas Zamboni

> Can you capsulize, please, Twitter For Dummies?


Newbie's Guide to Twitter

Basically, Twitter is a free instant messaging/text messaging broadcasting service where you can send a line or two of words to people who join your channel.  Your slogans are concise. Twitter messages are limited to 140 characters--so the service would be ideal for you.

You may also sign up and follow other people's channels, in order to receive their messages.  I believe the messages, called, "tweets" can be sent and received by cell phone, as well.

Moreover, an add-on for Firefox, TwitterFox, allows me to send and receive tweets from my web browser, without having to log into my Twitter page.

Check for sign-up info at the newbie's guide, if interested.

Cheers,
Omphfullas Zamboni

----------


## cheapseats

> Newbie's Guide to Twitter
> 
> Basically, Twitter is a free instant messaging/text messaging broadcasting service where you can send a line or two of words to people who join your channel.  Your slogans are concise. Twitter messages are limited to 140 characters--so the service would be ideal for you.
> 
> You may also sign up and follow other people's channels, in order to receive their messages.  I believe the messages, called, "tweets" can be sent and received by cell phone, as well.
> 
> Moreover, an add-on for Firefox, TwitterFox, allows me to send and receive tweets from my web browser, without having to log into my Twitter page.
> 
> Check for sign-up info at the newbie's guide, if interested.
> ...


Thank you, thank you.

I'm not sure why since the resemblance is only slight but every time I see your screen name, I think of Oompa Loompas of Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory acclaim.  In any case, it is a lighthearted thought.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AN ECONOMY CANNOT BE
TAXED INTO PROSPERITY*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*GLOBAL SOCIOECONOMIC COOPERATION = COMMUNISM
$#@! THAT FOR A LAUGH. . .IT HAS ALREADY FAILED X 2
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WE DON'T NEED MORE REGULATIONS
WE'RE DROWNING IN REGULATIONS*
*We need honest Regulators.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THERE IS ALWAYS A REASON WHY NOT*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BAD GUYS ARE LOOTING THE U.S. TREASURY*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE HONOR SYSTEM IS INADEQUATE SAFEGUARD 
AGAINST THE DARK ASPECTS OF HUMAN NATURE*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*POLITICIANS, PUNDITS, EXECUTIVES AND LAWYERS
ARE LYING THROUGH THEIR TEETH & YOU KNOW IT
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*EXECUTING 1776 TRAITORS WOULD HELP A LOT
Not advocating, just saying.

*

----------


## shanklinmike

You should see what International Governments are doing now!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZcwiPbiMJw

----------


## The_Orlonater

> You should see what International Governments are doing now!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZcwiPbiMJw


Finally joined, eh?

----------


## cheapseats

l

*STOP BUYING CRAP AND LET IT GRIND TO A HALT
THE BIGGER THEY COME, THE HARDER THEY FALL
We'll give 'em redistribution of wealth.
*

.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*REDNECKS HAVE MORE IN COMMON WITH GANG MEMBERS
THAN AMERICAN CITIZENS HAVE W/ AMERICAN OFFICIALS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PEOPLE WHO USE SPOKESPEOPLE ARE
THE LYINGEST PEOPLE IN THE WORLD
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*IF PALESTINIANS DESERVE A HOMELAND
SO DO COMMITTED AMERICAN CITIZENS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*TELL ME WHO SIGNS YOUR PAYCHECKS AND
I’LL TELL YOU YOUR CREDIBILITY QUOTIENT*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PIRACY ON THE HIGH SEAS IS A MIRROR IMAGE
OF PIRACY IN GOVERNMENTS & BOARDROOMS*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PEOPLE AROUND THE WORLD ARE RIDICULING US
& SAYING ‘NOW YOU KNOW WHAT IT FEELS LIKE’*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*PEOPLE ACROSS THE GLOBE ARE CELEBRATING
THE EMASCULATION OF AMERICA BY DANDIES*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AMERICANS WOULD RATHER SLAUGHTER MIDDLE EASTERNERS
THAN GO TOE-TO-TOE WITH CONSCIENCELESS UBER RICH ELITE
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AMERICANS WOULD RATHER EMPTY THEIR POCKETS & ACQUIESCE
THAN GO HEAD-TO-HEAD WITH CONSCIENCELESS UBER RICH ELITE 
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*SLICK INSINCERE IVY LEAGUE GRADUATES
BOGART POLITICS AS A LUCRATIVE CAREER
They are the pigs in Animal Farm.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BIG LAW & BIG INSURANCE ARE PARASITES
LIKE MONEY, ALWAYS AT THE ROOT OF EVIL

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*ITS NOT A CREDIT CRISIS, ITS A CONFIDENCE CRISIS
PRETTY MUCH NO ONE BELIEVES ANYTHING WE SAY*
*That would be because people are LYING.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*EITHER OBAMA DIDNT KNOW ABOUT CHICAGO CORRUPTION, AND HES STUPID
OR OBAMA HAILS FROM CHICAGO CORRUPTION, AND HES A BOLD-FACED LIAR*
*Wake up and smell the Starbucks.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*EITHER OBAMA’S VETTING PROCESS WAS CHILDISHLY CURSORY
OR HIS TAX-EVADING COLLEAGUES LIED ON THE QUESTIONAIRE
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*ALL THIS COMMOTION AND ANGUISH
JUST SO THE ELITE CAN STAY ON TOP
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THERE ARE BIG PLAYERS AS WELL AS BIG COMPANIES
THAT SHOULD BE GOING BELLY UP AS INCOMPETENTS*
*Survival of the fittest, NOT biggest or richest.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BLACKS, JEWS AND MEXICANS ALWAYS CLAMOR FOR & RECEIVE
DISPROPORTIONATE ATTENTION AND LEGISLATIVE ASSISTANCE*
*Thats not racism, thats callin a spade a spade.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE ELITE ONLY CARE ABOUT BERNIE MADOFF
BECAUSE HE RIPPED OFF JEWISH CHARITIES*
*We'll be fryin' up a few more big fish to go with our cake, thanks.
*
.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE SINS OF FATHERS & MOTHERS WILL
BE VISTED UPON SONS AND DAUGHTERS
Sez so in the Bible, with a nod to gender equality.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THINK COMPONENTS
THINK COTTAGE INDUSTRIES*

----------


## cheapseats

> l
> 
> *THINK COMPONENTS
> THINK COTTAGE INDUSTRIES*



I have latterly speculated as to the whereabouts of gun-toting entrepreneurs.  Because of the increasing number of Government Employees who are positioned to harm me or otherwise make my life more miserable and/or expensive than it already is, I feel compelled to issue clarification for the ol' Permanent Record.  I invite Authorities, Officials and Enforcers to note my conscientious placement of this sentiment in the Economics forum and not in the Bearing Arms forum.  This is Sound Business advice, not advocacy of ANOTHER black market in armaments.  

I know what sticklers we are about THE LAW.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*EVEN NUMBERED HOUSES ORDERED TO FLUSH ON ODD DAYS
ODD NUMBERED HOUSES ORDERED TO FLUSH ON EVEN DAYS*
*Congress hails bipartisan progress on water conservation.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*ALL THE TINKERING ADDRESSES LAST YEARS NEWS
& MAINLY SERVES TO SCREW UP NEXT YEARS NEWS
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear
Fuzzy Wuzzy had no cash
Fuzzy Wuzzy wasnt bullish
WAS HE?
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*ARMED ROBBERY ON THE HIGH SEAS IS FOR SWASHBUCKLING PIRATES
POLITE ROBBERY ON THE DOWN LOW IS FOR EFFEMINATE POLITICIANS

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*RAHM EMANUEL WAS A DANCE MAJOR*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*DONT ASK FOR PERMISSION TO
DEMONSTRATE  INDEPENDENCE
Its embarrassing.
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WHAT WOULD JESUS DO, ARE YOU KIDDING?
HE WOULD HAVE A COME-TO-JESUS MEETING 
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*MY COUNTRY IS RIDICULOUS versus
MY COUNTRYMEN ARE CHICKEN$#@!
Imagine my civic pride.
*

----------


## cheapseats

> l
> 
> *ALL THIS COMMOTION AND ANGUISH
> JUST SO THE ELITE CAN STAY ON TOP
> *



I importantly misspoke myself.

*ALL THIS COMMOTION AND ANGUISH
SO THE SAME ELITE CAN STAY ON TOP*
.

There is always an Elite.  There has always been an Elite.  There is every Reason to think that an Elite is natural, if powerful.  Power corrupts.  We know this.

Like in the Wizard of Oz, there are good witches and there are wicked witches.  Wicked is not too strong a word for Capitol Corruption, I think.  Bad Elite.

From time to time, a People is obliged to rise to the occasion of ridding society of Wicked.  We shovel the $#@! (or another generation does, cursing us under their breath), and you know what will happen?  Good Elite will preside magnanimously for awhile, and then people will start to cut corners, and riff-raff will cook up schemes to get a bigger piece of the action, and someone will cry, and someone will turn a profit by drying their tears, and all the people who are benefiting from the bull$#@! will keep quiet do as they're told and look the other way, and all the people who are getting screwed will get madder and madder while fewer and fewer live better and better . . . and then we-not-me can do it all again.  Rinse and repeat, but not in my lifetime.

We're going for it now, or I'm skedaddling it to enjoy what's left of my life as best as I can.  I am standing up to be counted.  If the numbers aren't there, well -- we are nothing if not Bottom Line people -- the numbers aren't there.  I've a big mouth and a bad attitude.  This would be a good time for me to get out of Dodge.

Brain Drain is a well-recognized syndrome.  That would be because Power Mongers are well-known to silence intellectuals.  Can't have people filling people's heads with notions.  Might makes right.

What ELSE have we got to do, besides vanquish Bad Guys?  It's not like we don't have Labor standing idly by.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*IF AT FIRST YOU DONT SUCCEED
SEIZE THE THINGS YOU THINK YOU  NEED*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*LIARS AND PIKERS AND BEARS, OH MY 
LIARS AND PIKERS AND BULLS, OH LIE
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WHICH TRAITOR INTRODUCED CZAR INTO FREE AMERICAS LEXICON?
THINGS GENERALLY TURN GRUESOME FOR CZARS & THEIR FAMILIES*
*Maybe it was Joe Biden, plagiarist champion of the arcane but extraordinarily lucrative Drug War.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*IS JOE BIDENS COKE-SNORTING DAUGHTER COOLING HER HEELS AND HABIT IN JAIL
OR IS SHE LIVING THE HIGH LIFE OF AMERICAS RICH AND POLITICALLY CONNECTED?

*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*LIBERTARIAN PARTY PLOTS & SCHEMES YEAR AFTER DOLLAR
NEVER CONCEDING POSSIBLE CORRUPTION OF LEADERSHIP
Career politicking IS corrupt.


*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*

MARILYN MONROE
DEAD UNDER MYSTERIOUS CIRCUMSTANCES


MARY JO KOPECHNE
DEAD UNDER MYSTERIOUS CIRCUMSTANCES


VICKY MORGAN
DEAD UNDER MYSTERIOUS CIRCUMSTANCES


CHANDRA LEVY
DEAD UNDER MYSTERIOUS CIRCUMSTANCES


ANNA NICOLE SMITH
DEAD UNDER MYSTERIOUS CIRCUMSTANCES


D.C. MADAME 
DEAD UNDER MYSTERIOUS CIRCUMSTANCES
*
.
.

----------


## cheapseats

l

*THE INCONVENIENT AMERICAN TRUTH
RICH MEN KILL INCONVENIENT WOMEN*
*Militia has hands full guarding "important" people.
*

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Cheapseats... if you were at the  Sacramento Rally... setting up a table with Gett'em while they're wet! Protest signs with our or your favorite statement.

Now here's a list of our favor hits...

Ka-Ching!  Couldn't made some FRNs at these rallies 

some great lines, I enjoy reading them!

----------


## cheapseats

> Cheapseats... if you were at the  Sacramento Rally... setting up a table with Gett'em while they're wet! Protest signs with our or your favorite statement.
> 
> Now here's a list of our favor hits...
> 
> Ka-Ching!  Couldn't made some FRNs at these rallies 
> 
> some great lines, I enjoy reading them!


Kind of you to say, I appreciate it.

I could get me a big stencil and a case of spray paint . . . voila . . .
.

*GRAFTITI
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA & MUSLIM-FRIENDLY ADMINISTRATION 
EXACERBATE AMERICA’S COVERT ANTAGONISM TOWARD WOMEN*
*American men seem to be okay with that.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*ALL GIRL MILITIA
BIG SKY COUNTRY*
*Where The Get Er Done Guys Live
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*ALLS FAIR IN LOVE AND WAR
FOREWARNED IS FOREARMED
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*HOME & CAR AND SELF-PROTECTION
AMERICAS NUMERO UNO INDUSTRY*
*Tres innovative.*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*Scaredy  Cats  R  Us*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*AMERICAN MILITIA SHOULD BE VANQUISHING BAD GUYS
NOT PROVIDING SECURITY FOR UP & COMER POLITICIANS
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*IF THEYRE HIGH MAINTENANCE NOW, THEYLL BE WORSE LATER
WILL NOT SUPPORT SOMEONE AFRAID TO DIE FOR THE REPUBLIC
*

----------


## cheapseats

l

*WORKING FOR FREE SCREWS CAPITALISM
CAPITALISM IS WHAT PAYS FOR FREEDOM*
*See to it that you do not volunteer for wealthy men and orgs.*

----------


## cheapseats

l
|
*Godspeed.
*
l
|

----------


## cheapseats

l
P.S. 

l

----------


## cheapseats

l
l
l
*IF YOU CAN'T TAKE IT
BEST NOT TO DISH IT*
l
l
****l
l
*IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE HEAT
STAY OUT OF THE KITCHEN*l
l

----------


## cheapseats

l
l
*IF YOU DON'T NEED IT, DON'T BUY IT
SAVE YOUR MONEY - YOU'LL NEED IT*
l
l

----------


## cheapseats

l
l
l
l

----------


## cheapseats

l
l
l
*THINK IN BILLIONS
JUST LIKE THEY DO*
l
l
l

----------


## cheapseats

l
l
l
l
l
l

----------


## cheapseats

l
l
*Fuzzy Wuzzy wuz a bear
Fuzzy Wuzzy had no lair
Fuzzy Wuzzy wuzn't bullish
WUZ HE?*
l
l

----------


## cheapseats

l
l
*How much tax would a Tax Man tax
if a Tax Man could tax Man?
He'd tax all the tax that a Tax Man could
if a Tax Man would tax Man.*
l
l

----------


## cheapseats

l
l
*FOR ILL INTENTS AND PRACTICAL PURPOSES
G20 SUMMITS = TOP END INSIDER TRADING*
l
l

----------


## georgiaboy

good to see this thread back in business

----------


## cheapseats

> good to see this thread back in business


l
l
*PEOPLE APPRECIATE
BEING APPRECIATED*
l
l

----------


## cheapseats

l
l
*WHILE THOSE IN ARMED IVORY TOWERS GRAB CITIZENS GUNS
AMERICANS ARE SQUANDERING FORTUNES ON SECRET SERVICE*
*Why?*
l
l

----------


## cheapseats

I'd been circling wagons for a RE-INTRODUCE MYSELF post when it occurred to me that bumping THIS thread would be the EFFICIENCY TRIFECTA of easier, quicker and better.

Ah'll be back, if Powers That Be permit.

----------


## JoshLowry

Mossad's gonna get ya!

(I probably shouldn't be making jokes about this as I believe that sarcasm loses it's effectiveness over the years.)

----------


## MelissaWV

> Mossad's gonna get ya!
> 
> (I probably shouldn't be making jokes about this as I believe that sarcasm loses it's effectiveness over the years.)


We know who you are.  I'm watching you.  Well, I'm getting on a ladder first.  But then!  THEN!  I am watching you!!!

----------


## Che

Looks like the debt deal is reached. Funs over. We are gonna see a sever financial downturn in the coming years, and they will blame in on austerity. Games up.

----------


## cheapseats

*THEY'RE WINNING.*
_Make 'em WORK for their/OUR money._

----------


## cheapseats

.
*THEY BORROW TROUBLE
& TRADE UNCERTAINTY*
.

----------


## cheapseats

.
*MARKET IS ABOVE 13,000, GAMBLERS AGAIN COZYING UP TO MORTGAGE-BACKED SECURITIES 
LATTERLY PREFERRING OBAMA, WALL STREET IS NOW FINE WITH EITHER OBAMA OR ROMNEY*.

----------


## cheapseats

"Trust me."
.
*BUY SILVER & SILVER
BOYCOTT McDONALDS*
.
If Silver sales increase notably while McDonalds sales fall UNPRECEDENTEDLY, it will be a HOT TOPIC in Mainstream Media.  There is absolutely no doubt about that.

Whether THE NEWS is associated with NO ONE BUT PAUL depends on whether the people "claiming responsibility" for the ANOMALY issue a statement along the lines of: PAUL, OR WE $#@! WITH BOTTOM LINES.

----------

